# Sismos Portugal 2019



## fablept (4 Jan 2019 às 11:10)

*Sentiu um Sismo? Relate:*
Portugal Continental e Madeira
*IPMA *https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/
*EMSC *https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Contribute/choose_earthquake.php?lang=pt

Açores
*CIVISA* http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/inquerito-macrossismica/Paginas/default.aspx
*IPMA *https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/
*EMSC  *https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Contribute/choose_earthquake.php?lang=pt

A informação ajuda quem investiga e quem procura informar-se sobre a ocorrência.

----------------------------------------------------------




Desde ontem que tem ocorrido alguma actividade a Sul da Povoação, no dia de hoje consegui identificar 8 sismos na estação da Lagoa do Fogo.

O epicentro encontra-se +- 8km da Povoação, mas como tem sido de baixa magnitude, ainda nenhum foi sentido.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2019 às 18:48)

* Magnitude    5.0
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION *
Date time    2019-01-06 17:52:26.8 UTC
Location    36.65 N ; 23.15 W
Depth    40 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=737232


----------



## Fada (12 Jan 2019 às 13:46)

Há uma linha de sismos desde Lagos até Arraiolos. 
Existe alguma falha nessa zona?


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Jan 2019 às 13:15)

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 16:40 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 16 de janeiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 6 km a SSW de S. Brás, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Água d'Alto, S. Pedro, S. Miguel e Ribeira Seca, concelho de Vila Franca do Campo, e em Porto Formoso, concelho da Ribeira Grande. O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III em Ribeira das Tainhas, concelho de Vila Franca do Campo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Jan 2019 às 14:23)

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:05 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 21 de janeiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 6 km a SSW de Porto Formoso, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Porto Formoso (concelho da Ribeira Grande) e Água d'Alto (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## fablept (23 Jan 2019 às 01:02)

À pouco foi sentido outro sismo de magnitude 2.0 na zona central da ilha de São Miguel, Ribeira Seca, Porto Formoso. Já são 5 sismos sentidos este mês, com origem na zona do Fogo-Congro este mês.

Tem ocorrido alguns sismos (mas poucos) de menor magnitude nas últimas semanas, sendo estes sismos sentidos os de maior magnitude, que ao serem de baixa profundidade e localizados junto a algumas freguesias, são facilmente sentidos.

Esta zona  (+-5km de diâmetro) foi o palco da grande crise sísmica de 2005-2007 (7000 sismos - IPMA), teve alguns períodos de episódios sísmicos de baixa frequência e no ano passado, um episódio sísmico que em 12h ocorreu cerca de 300 sismos.


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Jan 2019 às 17:11)

fablept disse:


> À pouco foi sentido outro sismo de magnitude 2.0 na zona central da ilha de São Miguel, Ribeira Seca, Porto Formoso. Já são 5 sismos sentidos este mês, com origem na zona do Fogo-Congro este mês.
> 
> Tem ocorrido alguns sismos (mas poucos) de menor magnitude nas últimas semanas, sendo estes sismos sentidos os de maior magnitude, que ao serem de baixa profundidade e localizados junto a algumas freguesias, são facilmente sentidos.
> 
> Esta zona  (+-5km de diâmetro) foi o palco da grande crise sísmica de 2005-2007 (7000 sismos - IPMA), teve alguns períodos de episódios sísmicos de baixa frequência e no ano passado, um episódio sísmico que em 12h ocorreu cerca de 300 sismos.





Está mexido outra vez para aquelas bandas ... Já o ano passado ocorreu por ali uma crise sísmica e agora para abrir 2019 novamente alguns sismos no Fogo. 

Sem dúvida um hotspot do nosso arquipélago no que a actividade sísmica diz respeito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2019 às 16:28)

*2019-01-26 21:38:43.0* 37.62  N  25.02  W  2 3.1  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2019-01-25 16:38:07.0* 36.98  N  24.28  W  10 3.3  AZORES ISLANDS REGION
*2019-01-23 06:28:57.0* 37.78  N  25.47  W  14 2.3  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2019-01-27 02:25:41.2* 36.46  N  11.24  W  30 3.5  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2019-01-23 04:17:11.0* 36.72  N  11.43  W  19 2.7  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
https://www.emsc-csem.org/#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2019 às 17:07)

*2019-01-27 16:41:28.0*_24min ago_ 39.13  N  30.12  W  5 3.1  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2019-01-27 16:29:25.0*_36min ago_ 39.48  N  29.85  W  5 3.4  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2019-01-27 16:12:28.0*_53min ago_ 39.47  N  29.87  W  5 3.4  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2019-01-27 16:10:09.0*_55min ago_ 39.50  N  29.85  W  5 3.9  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2019-01-27 15:57:18.0*_1hr 08min ago_ 39.47  N  29.78  W  5 3.3  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2019-01-27 15:34:59.0*_1hr 31min ago_ 39.42  N  29.92  W  5 3.1  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL 
*2019-01-27 15:31:35.0*_1hr 34min ago_ 38.97  N  30.20  W  5 3.0  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2019-01-27 15:29:00.0*_1hr 37min ago_ 39.53  N  29.85  W  5 3.4  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2019-01-27 15:24:21.0*_1hr 41min ago_ 39.57  N  29.85  W  5 3.3  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
https://www.emsc-csem.org/#2


----------



## fablept (27 Jan 2019 às 17:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *2019-01-27 16:41:28.0*_24min ago_ 39.13  N  30.12  W  5 3.1  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
> *2019-01-27 16:29:25.0*_36min ago_ 39.48  N  29.85  W  5 3.4  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
> *2019-01-27 16:12:28.0*_53min ago_ 39.47  N  29.87  W  5 3.4  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
> *2019-01-27 16:10:09.0*_55min ago_ 39.50  N  29.85  W  5 3.9  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
> ...



Crista Média Atlântica..
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=34&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2019 às 17:58)

*2019-01-27 17:12:24.0*_44min ago_ 39.35  N  29.88  W  5 3.1  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2019-01-27 16:48:37.0*_1hr 08min ago_ 39.37  N  29.67  W  5 3.0  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2019 às 19:16)

*2019-01-27 18:19:42.0*_55min ago_ 39.62  N  29.78  W  5 3.1  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
* 
2019-01-27 17:56:58.0*_1hr 18min ago_ 39.52  N  29.82  W  5 3.3  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2019 às 18:05)

mais um...

Magnitude    3.4
Region    AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
Date time    2019-01-28 16:26:19.0 UTC
Location    39.45 N ; 29.78 W
Depth    15 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=741414


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2019 às 14:52)

Magnitude    3.8
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION
Date time    2019-01-30 09:30:31.0 UTC
Location    37.03 N ; 24.28 W
Depth    15 km
https://m.emsc-csem.org/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=741740


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2019 às 12:52)

*Magnitude    3.4
Region    PORTUGAL*
Date time    2019-01-31 12:24:44.6 UTC
Location    37.20 N ; 8.50 W
Depth    25 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    III Effects: Weakly Felt 
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=741992


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2019 às 21:29)

Magnitude    3.5
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION
Date time    2019-01-31 19:17:30.0 UTC
Location    39.60 N ; 24.35 W
Depth    15 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=742065


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2019 às 11:19)

*Magnitude ML 3.2
Region PORTUGAL*
Date time 2019-02-09 03:01:05.6 UTC
Location 41.18 N ; 6.95 W
Depth 5 km Distances 287 km W of Madrid, Spain / pop: 3,256,000 / local time: 04:01:05.6 2019-02-09 
68 km E of Vila Real, Portugal / pop: 17,100 / local time: 03:01:05.6 2019-02-09 
27 km SW of Mogadouro, Portugal / pop: 4,000 / local time: 03:01:05.6 2019-02-09


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2019 às 11:21)

*2019-02-09 03:01:05.6*_8hr 18min ago_ 41.18  N  6.95  W  5 3.2  PORTUGAL
*2019-02-08 15:45:31.0* 36.68  N  8.37  W  22 2.0  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
*2019-02-07 10:29:33.0* 35.53  N  9.68  W  31 2.3  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
*2019-02-05 22:41:25.8* 36.04  N  4.63  W  80 2.8  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2019-02-01 06:09:23.0* 36.58  N  7.62  W  21 2.3  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2019-01-31 19:52:47.0* 36.47  N  7.72  W  3 2.2  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
14 III *2019-01-31 12:24:43.9* 37.16  N  8.43  W  15 3.4  PORTUGAL
24 IV *2019-01-29 17:59:06.6* 35.24  N  3.50  W  10 3.4  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
21 II *2019-01-29 15:46:30.3* 35.16  N  4.05  W  10 3.6  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2019-01-27 02:25:41.2* 36.46  N  11.24  W  30 3.5  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## fablept (11 Fev 2019 às 17:09)

fablept disse:


>



Mais um sismo sentido em São Miguel, com epicentro no interior do círculo vermelho.



> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 14:30 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 11 de fevereiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 6 km a NNE de Água d'Alto, ilha de S. Miguel.
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em S. Pedro, S. Miguel e em Água d'Alto, concelho de Vila Franca do Campo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Fev 2019 às 10:03)

*2019-02-16 06:45:54.3*_3hr 15min ago_ 41.20  N  29.38  W  2 *5.3  AZORES ISLANDS REGION 
2019-02-16 05:56:12.2*_4hr 04min ago_ 41.18  N  29.36  W  10 *4.7  AZORES ISLANDS REGION *
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=745306


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Fev 2019 às 00:47)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 18-02-2019 00:27
_2019-02-18 00:27:24_
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 18-02-2019 pelas 00:27 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 20 km a Oeste-Sudoeste de Sesimbra.

De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrosísmica actualizada.






IPMA


----------



## JPAG (20 Fev 2019 às 22:07)

Sentido em Vila Viçosa (e pelo relato nas redes sociais, sentido um pouco por todo o distrito).


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Fev 2019 às 23:59)

Outro sismo sentido esta madrugada. Já ouvi mais sismos nos últimos meses do que trovoada. 



Curiosamente o som produzido faz lembrar um trovão longínquo. Tinha acabado de me deitar e ouvi o tal som. Fui pesquisar ao flight radar para ver se não era nenhum avião. Desconfiei logo que tinha sido mais um abanão, embora este muito leve.


----------



## Tonton (26 Fev 2019 às 13:17)

Outros "velhotes", como eu, aqui do fórum, lembrar-se-ão também... só tinha 10 anos mas a memória ficou bem marcada com a experiência terrível... 


50 anos sobre o grande sismo de 1969






2019-02-26 (IPMA)

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, o Instituto Superior Técnico, a Faculdade de Ciências e o laboratório associado Instituto Dom Luiz estão a lançar um inquérito macrosísmico nacional por ocasião dos 50 anos sobre o grande sismo de 1969.

Este é o sismo de maior magnitude sentido na Europa desde o grande terramoto de Lisboa de 1755. Ocorreu na madrugada de 28 de fevereiro de 1969 tendo gerado alarme e pânico entre a população, cortes nas telecomunicações e no fornecimento de energia elétrica. Para além do continente português, foi sentido na Madeira, Espanha, Marrocos e França, com registo de vítimas mortais em Portugal e Marrocos, tendo ainda sido gerado um pequeno tsunami registado instrumentalmente.

O sismo ocorreu numa época em que a instrumentação sísmica não estava ainda suficientemente desenvolvida, sendo fundamental complementar os poucos registos instrumentais de então com os testemunhos da população afetada. Neste momento, as tecnologias de comunicação permitem uma recolha de dados muito mais alargada do que a que foi possível naquele tempo. E, por motivos facilmente compreensíveis, não haverá no futuro outra ocasião com este significado e com real possibilidade de se salvaguardar esta memória. É por isso agora o momento certo para realizar um inquérito macrosísmico sobre os efeitos deste sismo tão importante.

O inquérito pode ser acedido em http://sismo1969.ipma.pt.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 17:11)

*Sismo de 2.7 na escala de Richter sentido em Torre de Moncorvo*
26 mar 2019 16:34

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informou hoje o registo de sismo com uma magnitude de 2.7, na escala de Richter, em Torre de Moncorvo, no distrito de Bragança.





O epicentro foi localizado a cerca de oito quilómetros a este de Torre de Moncorvo.

"Até o momento não foram reportados estragos. Contudo, estes abalos começam a ser frequentes. O município já pediu um estudo para melhor perceber este fenómeno natural", disse à Lusa o responsável pela Proteção Civil Municipal, José Menezes.

O abalo foi sentido no concelho como uma "espécie de abanão", relataram alguns populares contactados pela agência Lusa.

A ocorrência foi registada pelas 14:42.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/sismo-de-2-7-na-escala-de-richter-sentido-em-torre-de-moncorvo


----------



## fablept (2 Abr 2019 às 18:08)

Sismo sentido (IV) em São Miguel (Açores)..o epicentro foi entre a Lagoa do Fogo e as Furnas.

Pelo que vi no sismograma, aparenta ter uma frequência mais baixa do que costuma ser registado para aqueles lados..


----------



## fablept (2 Abr 2019 às 21:21)

A actividade sísmica na zona entre Furnas e Fogo continua, com mais alguns sismos sentidos nas últimas horas principalmente na zona da Vila Franca e Ponta Garça, o número total de sismos registados já é relevante..


----------



## fablept (3 Abr 2019 às 00:51)

Difícil contar todos os sismos registados nas últimas horas na zona do Congro, mas já vai na ordem das dezenas..






Comunicado.. CIVISA?


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2019 às 10:02)

fablept disse:


> Difícil contar todos os sismos registados nas últimas horas na zona do Congro, mas já vai na ordem das dezenas..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Como está a situação hoje? Obrigado!


----------



## fablept (3 Abr 2019 às 11:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Como está a situação hoje? Obrigado!



Durante a noite ainda ocorreu mais de 2 dezenas de sismos..mas aparenta estar a acalmar e estabilizar, principalmente a partir da 1h da manhã, em que nota-se um decréscimo.
Pelas 5:30 teve um novo pico com +-10 sismos registados em 40mnts.


----------



## Fantkboy (3 Abr 2019 às 14:11)

Esta "Crise" zona do Congro srá de Origem tectónica ou magmática?


----------



## fablept (3 Abr 2019 às 15:25)

> *A atividade sísmica na ilha de São Miguel está a decrescer, refere Rui Marques, presidente do CIVISA. *
> 
> Segundo declarações ao jornal Açoriano Oriental, Rui Marques, explica que, desde ontem (terça-feira) que o CIVISA tem registado um ligeiro incremento da atividade sísmica no setor central da ilha de São Miguel, “mais precisamente no flanco este do vulcão do fogo”.
> 
> ...





> O Secretário Regional da Saúde deslocou-se, ao início da manhã de hoje, ao Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), em Ponta Delgada, para se inteirar da evolução da atividade sísmica que tem sido registada na zona central da ilha de São Miguel.
> 
> Rui Luís assegurou que o Governo dos Açores está a acompanhar desde a primeira hora esta situação, através de 'briefings' periódicos entre o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores e o CIVISA.
> 
> No âmbito deste acompanhamento, as câmaras municipais, os serviços municipais de Proteção Civil e as corporações de bombeiros estão também notificados para o acompanhamento desta atividade sísmica, adiantou o Secretário Regional, que apelou à população para que se mantenha informada e siga os conselhos de segurança do SRPCBA recomendados para estes casos.


https://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/noticias/ver.php?id=2108

O mais relevante da notícia, é a foto, que contem a localização dos epicentros do episódio sísmico..em que a marcado a amarelo deverão ser sísmos nas últimas semanas/meses e a vermelho, sismos recentes. Só com printscreens de imagens de televisão e fotos de imprensa é que consigo saber +- o que se passa debaixo dos meus pés 

Pela imagem, veem-se dois focos epicentrais, a a NE da Lagoa do Fogo e perto da Lagoa do Congro.









Fantkboy disse:


> Esta "Crise" zona do Congro srá de Origem tectónica ou magmática?


Sem acesso a mais dados, GPS, mais dados sísmicos, monitorização de gases..acho que só se pode especular. Mas existe um componente tectónica (fronteira de placas tectónicas) muito importante naquela zona da ilha, e acredita-se que a zona foi sujeita a intrusão magmática em 2005~2007, com mais alguns períodos associados a movimentações magmáticas (deformação GPS, sismos de baixa frequência).

Quem pode responder a isso será o CIVISA, mas não acredito que tenham certeza do que seja, a zona toda é muito complexa. Uma crise de origem tectónica pode eventualmente provocar uma crise sísmica de origem magmática (rocha a fragmentar-se com a movimentação de magma), e vice versa.

É mais um episódio sísmico na zona , que provavelmente irá estabilizar daqui a uns dias..mas o curioso é que estes episódios estão localizados numa pequena zona, e com os sucessivos episódios sísmicos a ocorrer, dá que pensar, se existe algo a "fermentar" por ali...


----------



## fablept (3 Abr 2019 às 17:13)

Fantkboy disse:


> Esta "Crise" zona do Congro srá de Origem tectónica ou magmática?



Segundo o CIVISA, a sismicidade é origem tectónica.



> *Sismos em São Miguel são de origem tectónica*
> 
> *A zona central da ilha de São Miguel está a registar desde segunda-feira um incremento da atividade sísmica, com eventos de origem tectónica de baixa magnitude, segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA).*
> “Há um aumento da atividade sísmica desde 01 de abril (segunda-feira), tendo-se registado um maior incremento desde a tarde de terça-feira, mas nas últimas horas há uma diminuição da atividade sísmica”, afirmou o presidente do CIVISA, Rui Marques, à agência Lusa.
> ...


https://www.azorestoday.com/2019/04...R6Qjiyh68-apvWEq-ZVKAQ4#.XKTMWaUJ318.facebook


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Abr 2019 às 17:26)

Agora foi para os lados dos Mosteiros ... Pelos vistos temos animação em vários pontos da falha o que confirma a natureza tectónica dos eventos ... 

04-04-2019 15:55
S. Miguel
Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 14:53 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 4 de abril foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 16 km a NW de Mosteiros, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Mosteiros e Pilar da Bretanha, concelho de Ponta Delgada.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Abr 2019 às 17:11)

Este foi grandinho ... 

6-04-2019 09:45 

S. Miguel

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel 

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 07: 54 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 6 de abril foi registado um evento com magnitude 4,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 13 km a ENE dos ilhéus das Formigas, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Povoação (concelho da Povoação). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade IV em Ribeira Quente e Faial da Terra (concelho da Povoação), e em Ponta Garça (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo), III/IV em Água Retorta e nas Furnas (concelho da Povoação), e nos Fenais da Ajuda e na Maia (concelho da Ribeira Grande), III na Salga (concelho do Nordeste), em S. Brás, Porto Formoso e em Conceição (concelho da Ribeira Grande). O sismo foi também sentido com intensidade II na freguesia de Santo Espírito, ilha de Santa Maria.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.




Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Abr 2019 às 19:51)

Mais um ... 

06-04-2019 17:00 

S. Miguel

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel 

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 16:17h (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 6 de abril foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 17 km a WNW da freguesia dos Mosteiros, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Pilar da Bretanha (concelho e Ponta Delgada). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade:

III em Mosteiros, Ginetes e Candelária (concelho de Ponta Delgada);
II em Feteiras (concelho de Ponta Delgada);
II em Rabo de Peixe (concelho de Ribeira Grande).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes


IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## fablept (27 Abr 2019 às 14:00)

Tem ocorrido alguma actividade sísmica na zona Oeste do Faial, só na última semana ocorreram mais de 40 sismos >Ml2.0.
Nenhum sismo foi sentido.






Esta zona 40km Oeste do Faial é palco de alguns períodos de maior sismicidade, com dezenas/centenas de sismos ocorridos no espaço de semanas, sendo que poderão ocorrer alguns sentidos, com magnitude a rondar 3/4.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2019 às 12:54)

*Investigadores acreditam ter descoberto razão dos sismos violentos ao largo da costa de Portugal*

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/in...lentos-ao-largo-da-costa-de-portugal_v1145868


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mai 2019 às 13:26)

acho estranho esta noticia agora, pois isto já tinha sido identificado antes 
http://idl.campus.ciencias.ulisboa.pt/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Duarte-et-al-2013.pdf de 2013


----------



## fablept (8 Mai 2019 às 17:24)

camrov8 disse:


> acho estranho esta noticia agora, pois isto já tinha sido identificado antes
> http://idl.campus.ciencias.ulisboa.pt/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Duarte-et-al-2013.pdf de 2013



Tb tinha ficado com a impressão que já se tinha falado numa zona de subducção na zona do sismo de 1755..

Notícia em inglês..
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...1P8ytX757U3r--YBf98sczuJ_qpUiTOEqu1-KYbCuhTh0

Entretanto a actividade a Oeste do Faial, teve hoje outro pico, com cerca de 10 sismos >Ml2.0..totalizando em 67 sismos nos últimos 30 dias.


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Mai 2019 às 11:55)

13-05-2019 00:20
Faial
Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 23:48 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 12 de maio foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 31 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Praia do Norte (concelho da Horta).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Mai 2019 às 00:13)

15-05-2019 22:45
S. Miguel
Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:19 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 15 de maio foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 31 km a NW dos ilhéus das Formigas.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Povoação, Faial da Terra e Água Retorta, concelho da Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## fablept (3 Jun 2019 às 11:57)

A actividade sísmica a W (Oeste) Faial continua desde meados de Abril, com mais de 200 sismos >M2.0, mas sem um pico definido, ocorre sempre meia dúzia de sismos por dia. 

Mas esta zona nos últimos 15 anos já teve vários períodos de maior actividade, sendo 2015 um dos mais significativos.




2003-2018


----------



## Snifa (3 Jun 2019 às 19:27)

Alguém sentiu? Não sei se foi impressão minha ( provavelmente sim) mas por breves segundos, e a essa hora, senti uma ( muito ligeira e quase imperceptível) vibração no chão aqui em minha casa no Porto, coisa de uns 7/8 segundos


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jun 2019 às 19:54)

https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=769421

Magnitude ML 3.7
Region WEST OF GIBRALTAR
Date time 2019-06-03 18:16:00.0 UTC
Location 35.75 N ; 9.85 W
Depth 4 km
Distances 315 km NW of Casablanca, Morocco / pop: 3,145,000 / local time: 18:16:00.0 2019-06-03
222 km SW of Faro, Portugal / pop: 41,400 / local time: 19:16:00.0 2019-06-03
162 km SW of Sagres, Portugal / pop: 2,000 / local time: 19:16:00.0 2019-06-03

Com esta intensidade, não deve ter sido sentido.


----------



## vamm (16 Jun 2019 às 16:25)

Snifa disse:


> Alguém sentiu? Não sei se foi impressão minha ( provavelmente sim) mas por breves segundos, e a essa hora, senti uma ( muito ligeira e quase imperceptível) vibração no chão aqui em minha casa no Porto, coisa de uns 7/8 segundos



Custa-me a crer que se sinta um sismo dessa magnitude no Porto e nada cá em baixo. O de Arraiolos acredito que se tenha sentido bem aí, é em terra e sempre mexe com tudo, agora este? Não sei, não...


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Jun 2019 às 18:10)

Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e de S. Jorge
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 12:59 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 16 de junho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,8 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 12 km a N de Bandeiras, ilha do Pico.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Ribeirinha, Matriz e Castelo Branco, concelho de Horta (ilha do Faial), e em Santo Amaro, concelho de Velas (ilha de S. Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## lserpa (19 Jun 2019 às 15:27)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e de S. Jorge
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 12:59 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 16 de junho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,8 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 12 km a N de Bandeiras, ilha do Pico.
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Ribeirinha, Matriz e Castelo Branco, concelho de Horta (ilha do Faial), e em Santo Amaro, concelho de Velas (ilha de S. Jorge).
> ...



Eu senti esse! Fez uma ressonância um tanto ou quanto estranha. Apercebi-me que provavelmente era um sismo, mas o que me intrigou foi mesmo o som, abafado e numa frequência muito baixa, quase infra-sónica. Terá sido pela sua profundidade?! A verdade é que foi quase debaixo dos meus pés o epicentro.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (20 Jun 2019 às 22:56)

lserpa disse:


> Eu senti esse! Fez uma ressonância um tanto ou quanto estranha. Apercebi-me que provavelmente era um sismo, mas o que me intrigou foi mesmo o som, abafado e numa frequência muito baixa, quase infra-sónica. Terá sido pela sua profundidade?! A verdade é que foi quase debaixo dos meus pés o epicentro.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Segundo o IPMA a profundidade foi a 14km, não é anormal..mas os sismos por cá costumam ser mais superficiais <10km.
Pelo que vi do sismograma da ROSA (S.Jorge), esse sismo teve uma frequência dominante mais alta do que por exemplo os sismos a Oeste Faial..o que juntamente com a estrutura em que estavas, poderá ter contribuído para teres ouvido melhor as ondas...especulo 

Como diz o CIVISA, é importante preencher o inquérito macrossísmica..


> CIVISA apela ao preenchimento do inquérito de macrossísmica em caso de sentir um sismo
> Face ao enquadramento geodinâmico do Arquipélago dos Açores, na junção entre 3 placas tectónicas (Placa Norte-Americana, Placa Euroasiática e Placa Africana), é frequente a população sentir alguns sismos ao longo do ano.
> 
> Com base numa Rede de Monitorização Sísmica Permanente própria, o CIVISA determina vários parâmetros sísmicos, nomeadamente a profundidade, a localização epicentral e a magnitude, entre outros, mantendo atualizado o mapa de sismicidade que disponibiliza à população em: www.civisa.azores.gov.pt.
> ...


Devia-se incluir no início de cada tópico "Sismos em Portugal 20XX"

Reportar sismo sentido:

Portugal Continental e Madeira
*IPMA *https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/
*EMSC *https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Contribute/choose_earthquake.php?lang=pt

Açores
*CIVISA* http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/inquerito-macrossismica/Paginas/default.aspx
*IPMA *https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/
*EMSC  *https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Contribute/choose_earthquake.php?lang=pt


----------



## lserpa (20 Jun 2019 às 23:01)

fablept disse:


> Segundo o IPMA a profundidade foi a 14km, não é anormal..mas os sismos por cá costumam ser mais superficiais <10km.
> Pelo que vi do sismograma da ROSA (S.Jorge), esse sismo teve uma frequência dominante mais alta do que por exemplo os sismos a Oeste Faial..o que juntamente com a estrutura em que estavas, poderá ter contribuído para teres ouvido melhor as ondas...especulo
> 
> Como diz o CIVISA, é importante preencher o inquérito macrossísmica..
> ...



Geralmente quando sinto preencho o inquérito do Ivar, o que foi o caso deste último.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jun 2019 às 23:48)

fablept disse:


> Devia-se incluir no início de cada tópico "Sismos em Portugal 20XX"
> 
> Reportar sismo sentido:
> 
> ...


Boa ideia. Adicionei a informação ao post inicial, para ver se se inclui nos próximos anos.


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Jul 2019 às 00:58)

Alguns sismos no dia de hoje na zona da Ribeira Quente em São Miguel. Pelo menos 3 sismos sentidos pelas populações próximas. Sismos com epicentro muito próximo de terra dai serem ainda mais sentidos.

02-07-2019 08:25
S. Miguel
Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel - 07:41
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 07:41 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 2 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a E de Ribeira Quente, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Povoação, Ribeira Quente e Furnas, concelho de Povoação. O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III no Faial da Terra, concelho de Povoação.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA 


02-07-2019 18:00
S. Miguel
Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel - 17:25
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 17:25 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 2 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a E de Ribeira Quente, ilha de S. Miguel. 
De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Ribeira Quente, Povoação e Furnas, concelho de Povoação. O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III/IV no Faial da Terra, concelho de Povoação. 
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA 


02-07-2019 20:30
S. Miguel
Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel - 19:33
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 19:33 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 2 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SE da Ribeira Quente, ilha de S. Miguel.
De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Ribeira Quente e na Vila da Povoação, concelho da Povoação. O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III no Faial da Terra e nas Furnas, concelho da Povoação.
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Jul 2019 às 13:06)

E continuam os sismos sentidos na zona da Ribeira Quente.  Ficam aqui os comunicados do IVAR/CIVISA em relação a estes eventos.


03-07-2019 03:25
S. Miguel
Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 03:03 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 3 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a ESE de Ribeira Quente, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Ribeira Quente e na Povoação, concelho da Povoação. O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III/IV nas Furnas, concelho da Povoação. 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA




03-07-2019 03:50
S. Miguel
Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 03:12 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 3 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a ESE de Ribeira Quente, ilha de S. Miguel. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Ribeira Quente, Povoação e Furnas, concelho de Povoação. 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (3 Jul 2019 às 15:23)

Wessel1985 disse:


> E continuam os sismos sentidos na zona da Ribeira Quente.  Ficam aqui os comunicados do IVAR/CIVISA em relação a estes eventos.
> 
> 
> 03-07-2019 03:25
> ...



Continuo a não perceber o porquê do CIVISA não colocar a profundidade dos eventos! Nestas circunstâncias de proximidade de áreas habitadas, daria para se ter ideia da evolução das magnitudes vs profundidade e associá-los aos efeitos sentidos pela população. 
Enfim, isto para tentar perceber o que é que se passa minimamente... preferem deixar as pessoas na ignorância do que informar convenientemente?!  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (3 Jul 2019 às 19:09)

lserpa disse:


> Continuo a não perceber o porquê do CIVISA não colocar a profundidade dos eventos! Nestas circunstâncias de proximidade de áreas habitadas, daria para se ter ideia da evolução das magnitudes vs profundidade e associá-los aos efeitos sentidos pela população.
> Enfim, isto para tentar perceber o que é que se passa minimamente... preferem deixar as pessoas na ignorância do que informar convenientemente?!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


informar do quê se tirando meia dúzia sabem o que é Richter ou Mercalli, as pessoas não querem saber e a escala também não é alarmante é mais para os estudiosos , mais uma Portugalidade essa de avisar sempre que o tempo ou vulcões ou a crosta der um espirro


----------



## lserpa (3 Jul 2019 às 22:23)

camrov8 disse:


> informar do quê se tirando meia dúzia sabem o que é Richter ou Mercalli, as pessoas não querem saber e a escala também não é alarmante é mais para os estudiosos , mais uma Portugalidade essa de avisar sempre que o tempo ou vulcões ou a crosta der um espirro



Não, não é uma Portugalidade... por exemplo, eu gostaria de saber qual a evolução da profundidade e a evolução da magnitude... ou seja, se são eventos “estáticos” quanto à sua profundidade e qual a sua frequência de onda... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (3 Jul 2019 às 23:28)

camrov8 disse:


> informar do quê se tirando meia dúzia sabem o que é Richter ou Mercalli, as pessoas não querem saber e a escala também não é alarmante é mais para os estudiosos , mais uma Portugalidade essa de avisar sempre que o tempo ou vulcões ou a crosta der um espirro



O CIVISA deve ser dos poucos no mundo a não informar a profundidade dos sismos.
Então por essa ordem de ideias, se ninguém tem noção de magnitudes ninguém informava a magnitude.
Existem 3 parâmetros standard que se retira de um sismo, epicentro, hipocentro e magnitude. Porque não partilhar os 3?

E falas de portugalidade? Portugal, está a anos luz em partilhar a informação sismológica e vulcanológica em comparação com dezenas de outros observatórios, basta olhar para os nossos vizinhos das Canárias, em Itália, Islândia. É redes sociais, na internet, nos meios de comunicação, há uma aproximação entre as entidades que monitorizam e a população.
Aqui em Portugal, é como tu dizes, "só para os mais estudiosos", não vale a pena informar, educar e interessar as pessoas em sismologia e vulcanologia.

Nós nem temos uma base de dados de sismos em Portugal de acesso público, o IPMA tinha, mas retirou.
Pessoalmente, tive que fazer a minha aplicação para puder pesquisar sismos e visualizá-los (hei-de partilhar publicamente um dia, para qualquer um aceder).




Tb já reclamei e muito da falta das profundidades, em parte acredito que não partilhem, pois a profundidade é dos parâmetros que se tem maior dificuldade em obter com qualidade, mas o IPMA que tem uma rede mais limitada, costuma colocar, e os sismos em que não consegue obter a profundidade, coloca "-"..

Mas apesar de tudo, o CIVISA e o IVAR, tem melhorado na aproximação com o público, criaram uma página no Facebook no passado, tem abordado estes eventos de forma mais aberta com a comunicação social, acho que isto deve-se à nova direcção do CIVISA e IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Jul 2019 às 12:36)

fablept disse:


> O CIVISA deve ser dos poucos no mundo a não informar a profundidade dos sismos.
> Então por essa ordem de ideias, se ninguém tem noção de magnitudes ninguém informava a magnitude.
> Existem 3 parâmetros standard que se retira de um sismo, epicentro, hipocentro e magnitude. Porque não partilhar os 3?
> 
> ...





Sem dúvida FablePT ... 

Portugalidade é continuarmos a não informar devidamente as populações de uma forma completa e detalhada dos eventos sismológicos que acontecem. 

Portugalidade é continuarmos a pensar que estas coisas são feitas para meia dúzia de iluminados quando em todos os países se procura cada vez mais envolver as populações nestes assuntos que a todos dizem respeito. 

Portugalidade é a perpetuação da mentalidade que o outro há de se saber desenrascar quando as coisas acontecem e em cima do joelho alguma solução há de aparecer ... Uma sociedade mais informada nesta e noutras áreas é uma sociedade também mais consciente e mais capaz de agir em alguma situação de dificuldade. 

Da minha parte apenas saúdo quem se preocupa e quem procura como tu por exemplo informar as pessoas acerca destes fenómenos ... 

Ao continuarmos cegos, surdos e mudos e ao não sermos mais exigentes nesta lógica de comunicação e abertura ai sim perdemos todos pois o pânico será a única arma perante as ocorrências ... e nunca será uma boa arma ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2019 às 13:23)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Sem dúvida FablePT ...
> 
> Portugalidade é continuarmos a não informar devidamente as populações de uma forma completa e detalhada dos eventos sismológicos que acontecem.
> 
> ...



A portugalidade quer-se quanto mais burra e ignorante melhor. Que eu saiba qualquer pessoa com o 9º ano, sabe o que é a escala de Richter e Mercalli, senão é melhor ignorante e burro. Para mais, vivendo num país que tem eventos sísmicos.

Mas, como a portugalidade é ignorante, o caso mais gritante, foi há uns anos atrás que vinha um tsunami a caminho do Algarve, o pessoal saiu da praia mas ficou à espera junto ás dunas que visse o dito, essa sim é a portugalidade ignorante.

Um dia, se ocorrer um sismo com tsunami e afectar o Algarve em pleno Verão, certamente não serão só 10000 mortos como indicam os estudos mas muito mais que isso, já estou a ver, lançado o alerta de tsunami o pessoal a fugir da praia mas a ficar junto ao mar para ver ele chegar e agora com a moda das fotos e selfies, já estou a ver o pessoal a tirar fotos ao tsunami e selfies para publicarem no face, para terem milhares de likes, alguém tem dúvidas acerca disso?  Essa sim é a verdadeira portugalidade das coisas. 

Alguma vez, realizaram um simulacro de tsunami numa praia do Algarve durante o Verão, repleta de pessoas para verem o que acontece?  Os únicos simulacros que fazem é no Inverno quando ninguém está na praia.


----------



## camrov8 (5 Jul 2019 às 19:25)

como se os simulacros ajudassem muito, são uma espécie de festarola  onde ninguém é giro para a comunicação social etc, o importante é ter os serviços prontos a actuar em caso de realmente acontecer, lembro-me perfeitamente da historia do tsunami não única, vivemos na era com o acesso a informação mais facilitado no entanto  as pessoas so vão ver onde o Ronaldo foi de férias se 20 vezes formos atingidos por tsunamis nada melhora, 
no fim o que conta é termos as entidades que interessam prontas a actuar o que já se viu no momento de aflição é cada um por si


----------



## lserpa (5 Jul 2019 às 19:30)

camrov8 disse:


> como se os simulacros ajudassem muito, são uma espécie de festarola  onde ninguém é giro para a comunicação social etc, o importante é ter os serviços prontos a actuar em caso de realmente acontecer, lembro-me perfeitamente da historia do tsunami não única, vivemos na era com o acesso a informação mais facilitado no entanto  as pessoas so vão ver onde o Ronaldo foi de férias se 20 vezes formos atingidos por tsunamis nada melhora,
> no fim o que conta é termos as entidades que interessam prontas a actuar o que já se viu no momento de aflição é cada um por si



E como se faz isso? Com simulacros 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (5 Jul 2019 às 20:33)

ri-te não é com simulacros que la vais , esse comentário é tipo o palhaço da turma não adicionaste nada foi só para ser engraçado, como disse simulacro é inútil tens tudo controladinho, a este partiu uma perninha aquele esta aleijadinho, é por isso que as forças armadas não os usam, basta ver os treinos dos comandos e dos rangers são duros e o mais próximo do real tão próximo que infelismente dá no que se sabe


----------



## lserpa (6 Jul 2019 às 23:05)

camrov8 disse:


> ri-te não é com simulacros que la vais , esse comentário é tipo o palhaço da turma não adicionaste nada foi só para ser engraçado, como disse simulacro é inútil tens tudo controladinho, a este partiu uma perninha aquele esta aleijadinho, é por isso que as forças armadas não os usam, basta ver os treinos dos comandos e dos rangers são duros e o mais próximo do real tão próximo que infelismente dá no que se sabe



Meu caro, discordo, e sem te faltar ao respeito, o que percebes tu de proteção civil? Sabes por ventura para que servem os exercícios? 
Já estiveste envolvido de alguma forma neles? Então cala-te! Eu sei o que é isso na primeiríssima pessoa! Eu conheço a realidade em que estou inserido e o resto são tretas ou palhacinhos...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (6 Jul 2019 às 23:28)

Os simulacros são importantíssimos para testar a interacção entre as várias forças de protecção civil e até extra protecção civil em cenários de catástrofe com multi-vítimas. Em regiões como os Açores e a Madeira, esta interacção é de extrema importância porque os recursos são "finitos" e um socorro eficaz em casos de catástrofe está directamente relacionado com essa interacção entre equipas de protecção civil que vai desde os bombeiros,etc às forças armadas,etc até a empresas de transporte público caso seja necessário evacuações em massa. Essa interacção é aperfeiçoada nos simulacros. 

Não se trata tanto de estar com um cronómetro a ver quanto tempo demora a levar um figurante de um lado para o outro, trata-se de ter uma única estrutura de comando que desde o 1o momento consegue coordenar forças que não foram optimizadas para trabalhar em conjunto.

Na Madeira houve uma grande evolução a esse nível e com resultados práticos e sei que nos Açores também houve porque o actual responsável máximo da Prociv RAM foi responsável da Prociv RAA anteriormente.


----------



## Aspvl (7 Jul 2019 às 00:26)

camrov8 disse:


> como se os simulacros ajudassem muito, são uma espécie de festarola  onde ninguém é giro para a comunicação social etc, o importante é ter os serviços prontos a actuar em caso de realmente acontecer, lembro-me perfeitamente da historia do tsunami não única, vivemos na era com o acesso a informação mais facilitado no entanto  as pessoas so vão ver onde o Ronaldo foi de férias se 20 vezes formos atingidos por tsunamis nada melhora,
> no fim o que conta é termos as entidades que interessam prontas a actuar o que já se viu no momento de aflição é cada um por si



Mas que raio de lógica é esta? Pelo amor de Deus, em 5 meses que estive no Japão participei em 3 simulacros. Cada vez que um acontecia, toda a gente sabia para onde ir e o que fazer. Havia responsáveis por contactar a polícia, bombeiros, ambulâncias, etc. Um rigor e uma ordem incríveis. Sim, Japão é Japão e as pessoas serão sempre ordeiras, não há como contornar isso. Agora, é óbvio que quanto mais frequentes forem este tipo de acções, mais preparadas vão estar as populações quando o desastre acontecer. Ainda há dúvidas sobre isso em 2019?


----------



## camrov8 (7 Jul 2019 às 14:43)

lserpa disse:


> Meu caro, discordo, e sem te faltar ao respeito, o que percebes tu de proteção civil? Sabes por ventura para que servem os exercícios?
> Já estiveste envolvido de alguma forma neles? Então cala-te! Eu sei o que é isso na primeiríssima pessoa! Eu conheço a realidade em que estou inserido e o resto são tretas ou palhacinhos...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


pois claro o argumento do  sei de primeira pessoa de repente passas-te a ser o chefe da protecção civil, so para vires com o argumento da autoridade da coisa e a nossa protecção civil é tão boa que falhou em Pedrogão, so para falhar novamente meses de pois e estes são os mais mediáticos em todos os incêndios falharam


----------



## camrov8 (7 Jul 2019 às 14:51)

Aspvl disse:


> Mas que raio de lógica é esta? Pelo amor de Deus, em 5 meses que estive no Japão participei em 3 simulacros. Cada vez que um acontecia, toda a gente sabia para onde ir e o que fazer. Havia responsáveis por contactar a polícia, bombeiros, ambulâncias, etc. Um rigor e uma ordem incríveis. Sim, Japão é Japão e as pessoas serão sempre ordeiras, não há como contornar isso. Agora, é óbvio que quanto mais frequentes forem este tipo de acções, mais preparadas vão estar as populações quando o desastre acontecer. Ainda há dúvidas sobre isso em 2019?


 tenho muitas, a pois basta ver que depois de Pedrogão tudo aconteceu novamente e não é novo só que nunca tinha atingido tal tragédia, vai procurar quando bombeiros morreram em exercício  e procura os relatórios dos casos. O famoso Japão o pais high tec que nos deu um nome triste Fukushima, todos gozam com a urss no caso de Chernobyl e que já mais aconteceria num pais preparado e com todos exercícios que fazem, estavam tão bem preparados que no deram um acidente pior que os Russos


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2019 às 15:03)

Uma pessoa chega a este tópico e começa a ver mais politiquices off-topic do que discussão e seguimento de sismos. Levem este tipo de discussão que já começa a distanciar-se do assunto dos sismos para uma mensagem privada ou então nem continuem.
Isto não é um tópico sobre a preparação de cada país para sismos, sobre a qualidade da proteção civil, ou se simulacros são úteis ou não. Alguns posts sobre o assunto, tudo bem, agora o que isto se está a tornar, não.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jul 2019 às 16:19)

> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 16-07-2019 14:31
> 2019-07-16 14:31:00*
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 16-07-2019 pelas 14:31 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 70 km a Sul de Faro.
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2019 às 20:12)

Não senti nada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2019 às 21:37)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2019 às 22:28)

Por aqui não senti nada .


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Ago 2019 às 10:30)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 23-08-2019 08:26
_
2019-08-23 08:26:00_

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 23-08-2019 pelas 08:26 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou SE Setúbal. 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Palmela. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 


A localização do epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de propagação das ondas sísmicas. Agências diferentes podem produzir resultados ligeiramente diferentes. Do mesmo modo, as determinações preliminares são habitualmente corrigidas posteriormente, pela integração de mais informação. Em todos os casos acompanhe sempre as indicações dos serviços de proteção civil. Toda e qualquer utilização do conteúdo deste comunicado deverá sempre fazer referência à fonte.


----------



## lserpa (25 Ago 2019 às 15:40)

Não curto nada aquele spot... demasiado perto para o meu gosto... bem puxado este! 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Ago 2019 às 15:48)

27-08-2019 10:20

São Miguel

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Miguel

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 08:55 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 27 de agosto foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a NNW de Ponta Garça, ilha de São Miguel.
De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Furnas, concelho da Povoação e em Ponta Garça, concelho de Vila Franca do Campo.
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Set 2019 às 17:08)

05-09-2019 14:20
Faial
Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 13:38 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 5 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a W de Capelo, ilha do Faial. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Feteira, concelho da Horta. 


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Set 2019 às 00:41)

05-09-2019 18:15

Faial

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 17:43 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 5 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 29 km a W de Capelo, ilha do Faial. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Feteira, concelho da Horta. 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Set 2019 às 12:02)

Mais um naquela zona epicentral ... Nota para o aumento da magnitude nos 3 eventos sentidos ... 

06-09-2019 03:15
Faial
Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
 O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 02:33 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 6 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 30 km a WNW do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Feteira, concelho da Horta.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## fablept (6 Set 2019 às 16:04)

Foram registados mais de 24 sismos >M2.0 nas últimas 24h, a zona epicentral está a cerca de 30km dos Capelinhos.

Sismos acima de magnitude 3.0 serão sentidos no Faial..


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Set 2019 às 14:38)

Mais um sentido ontem à noite ... @lserpa ou outros users no fórum a morar no Faial tem sentido alguns destes sismos? 

07-09-2019 00:45

Faial

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 23:51 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 6 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Praia do Norte, concelho da Horta.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2019 às 19:25)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Mais um sentido ontem à noite ... @lserpa ou outros users no fórum a morar no Faial tem sentido alguns destes sismos?
> 
> 07-09-2019 00:45
> 
> ...



Por acaso não senti nenhum. A atividade sísmica, embora ligeiramente mais frequente, continua dentro dos padrões daquela zona epicentral. 
De vez em quando é que ocorre um ou outro evento mais enérgico que o normal, sendo dessa forma sentido na Ilha do Faial. 

Tudo dentro da normalidade , pelo menos para já. 

A localização dos dois eventos mais enérgicos é aparentemente indicativo que seja na zona  oeste da ZFFP. 

O último evento já se localizou fora dessa área, já foi no tradicional spot.

Suspeito que seja uma área muito rica em vulcanismo submarino. Ao fim ao cabo, a “plataforma” Faial/Pico progride para oeste  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Out 2019 às 14:29)

Entretanto e em dia de Lorenzo anda aconteceu isto ... 

03-10-2019 00:25
Faial
Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
 O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 23:42 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 2 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia das Angústias, concelho da Horta.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Out 2019 às 11:25)

Dois sismos sentidos em São Miguel nos últimos dias. 

05-10-2019 23:25
S. Miguel
Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 22:58 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 5 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SW da Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Ribeira Quente, concelho da Povoação.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA 

06-10-2019 02:40
S. Miguel
Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
 O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 02:16 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 6 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a SSW de Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Ribeira Quente.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2019 às 14:38)

*Magnitude    4.1
Region    AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE*
Date time    2019-10-15 05:50:36.2 UTC
Location    38.16 N ; 13.95 W
Depth    8 km

https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=798998


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2019 às 14:40)

Desde o dia 11 de Outubro...

*2019-10-14 18:20:35.0* 38.75  N  11.60  W  37 2.2  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2019-10-13 13:28:46.0* 36.52  N  7.68  W  14 2.2  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2019-10-12 23:26:55.5* 36.66  N  7.49  W  15 2.7  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2019-10-12 12:00:45.0* 36.17  N  7.63  W  9 2.0  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2019-10-11 22:32:10.2* 36.08  N  6.38  W  60 3.2  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2019-10-11 12:05:37.0* 36.78  N  11.13  W  31 2.1  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2019-10-09 23:10:27.0* 36.82  N  6.88  W  41 2.1  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Out 2019 às 12:22)

Sismo sentido na ilha do Pico

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 10 :23 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 23 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 4 km a NNE de S. Caetano, ilha do Pico.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Candelária (Casa da Montanha).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (5 Nov 2019 às 11:47)

05-11-2019 10:40
Faial
Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 06:22 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 5 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 4,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 26 km a WNW do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Capelo, Castelo Branco e Feteira, concelho de Horta (ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Faial
intensidade IV - nas freguesias de Praia do Norte, Cedros, Salão, Ribeirinha,  Conceição, Matriz, Angústias, Flamengos (concelho da Horta);
intensidade III/IV - nas freguesias de Pedro Miguel e Praia do Almoxarife (concelho da Horta);

Pico
intensidade III/IV - nas freguesias de São João e Lajes do Pico (concelho de Lajes do Pico);
intensidade III - nas freguesias de Candelária, São Mateus, São Caetano (concelho de Madalena) e nas freguesias de Santo António, São Roque do Pico e Prainha do Norte (concelho de São Roque do Pico);

São Jorge
intensidade III - nas freguesias de Rosais e Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (5 Nov 2019 às 11:48)

Actividade sísmica a oeste da ilha do Faial (Açores)


----------



## jorgepaulino (5 Nov 2019 às 12:25)

Será um vulcão submarino?


----------



## lserpa (5 Nov 2019 às 12:41)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Será um vulcão submarino?


Não vou descartar essa hipótese, mas acho pouco plausível. O registo dos tremores deveria ser mais constante e de baixa frequência. Mas o @fablept saberá explicar isso melhor que eu 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jorgepaulino (5 Nov 2019 às 14:07)

Olhando da caldeira para os Capelinhos há uma série de vulcões dá a ideia que de tempos a tempos nasceu por ali um vulcão. A zona actual parece que fica alinhada com caldeira Capelinhos, mais coisa menos coisa!


----------



## lserpa (5 Nov 2019 às 15:17)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Olhando da caldeira para os Capelinhos há uma série de vulcões dá a ideia que de tempos a tempos nasceu por ali um vulcão. A zona actual parece que fica alinhada com caldeira Capelinhos, mais coisa menos coisa!



Sim, é uma área de vulcanismo fissural ativa. Sendo a última erupção conhecida a dos Capelinhos/caldeira. Nessa área há também um campo hidrotremal recentemente descoberto. 
Como lhe disse, não descarto essa hipótese, embora acredite que este evento seja meramente tectónico. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2019 às 16:37)

Gerofil disse:


> Actividade sísmica a oeste da ilha do Faial (Açores)



Hoje e até ao momento já ocorreram 36 sismos de magnitude superior a 2 nessa zona a Oeste do Faial!


----------



## fablept (5 Nov 2019 às 23:45)

lserpa disse:


> Não vou descartar essa hipótese, mas acho pouco plausível. O registo dos tremores deveria ser mais constante e de baixa frequência. Mas o @fablept saberá explicar isso melhor que eu
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A única estação com dados públicos fica em São Jorge do IPMA, estando a algumas dezenas de kms, só se consegue ver sismos >2.5..e hoje já foram algumas dezenas!
Ao todo 110 sismos >2.0.
Como todos os episódios sísmicos nessa zona, só vejo sismos tectônicos, não encontro nada que pudesse indicar um sismo de origem vulcânica.

Essa zona tem sido palco de muitos episódios nas últimas décadas, uns mais curtos de alguns dias, outros mais longos com duração de alguns meses.É questão de visitar os tópicos anuais da sismicidade em Portugal, esta zona é falada praticamente todos os anos.

O sismo de M4.4, foi a excepção, o que recordo me desta zona são muitos sismos sentidos a rondar magnitudes +-3.5.


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Nov 2019 às 17:09)

Entretanto temos registo de mais 3 eventos sentidos por aquela zona ... 

05-11-2019 22:40
Faial
Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:19 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 5 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,8 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 27 km a WNW do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Praia do Norte, Capelo, Castelo Branco e Feteira, concelho de Horta (ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III/IV na freguesia dos Cedros, e intensidade III nas freguesias de Salão, Conceição, Matriz, Angústias, Flamengos e Praia do Almoxarife.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA

06-11-2019 11:50
Faial
Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 00:25 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 6 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 27 km a WNW de Capelo, ilha do Faial. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Praia do Norte, Capelo, Castelo Branco e Feteira, concelho de Horta (ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias de Matriz e Praia do Almoxarife.


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


06-11-2019 14:15
Faial
Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 13:29 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 6 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 30 km a W de Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Castelo Branco, concelho de Horta (ilha do Faial).


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Nov 2019 às 16:40)

Continua a tremer por ali ... mais 3 sentidos na noite de ontem e já no dia de hoje ... Aquele todos sabemos que é um hotspot mas estamos a assistir a um pico de sismicidade naquele local particularmente relevante ... 

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 20:41 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 6 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 29 km a WNW de Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Praia do Norte e Capelo, concelho da Horta (ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias de Flamengos e Matriz.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA 

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:34 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 6 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 29 km a WNW do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Capelo e Feteira, concelho da Horta (ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA 

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 13:44 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 7 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial. 
De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Capelo e Praia do Norte, concelho da Horta (ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III/IV nas freguesias de Castelo Branco e Feteira, e intensidade III na freguesia de Salão.
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## JTavares (7 Nov 2019 às 17:47)

já foi forte. As pessoas terão sentido?

Enviado do meu ASUS_X00HD através do Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Nov 2019 às 17:52)

JTavares disse:


> já foi forte. As pessoas terão sentido?
> 
> Enviado do meu ASUS_X00HD através do Tapatalk




Sim. O sismo com mais intensidade no passado dia 5 foi sentido nas ilhas do triângulo e posteriormente a este evento já tivemos 6 sismos sentidos na Ilha do Faial. 

Talvez o @lserpa e outros utilizadores residentes na ilha poderão dizer com mais precisão se tem sentido os sismos nas suas zonas ... 

Mas certamente alguns estarão a ser sentidos no Faial, principalmente na zona oeste da ilha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 10:07)

*Novo sismo sentido do Faial, o segundo em menos de 12 horas*
8 nov 2019 07:45

Um sismo foi registado na quinta-feira à noite no Faial, com magnitude de 3,4 na escala de Richter, o segundo sentido em menos de 12 horas na ilha, informaram hoje as autoridades.

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) indicou que pelas "22:35 locais (23:35 em Lisboa) do dia 07 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 29 quilómetros a noroeste do Capelo, ilha do Faial”.

“De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Praia do Norte, concelho da Horta (ilha do Faial)”, acrescentou.

Este sismo acontece menos de 12 horas depois de um outro se ter sentido às 13:44 (mais uma hora em Lisboa) nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, com magnitude "3,8 na escala de Richter, com epicentro a cerca de 30 quilómetros a oeste do Capelo (Faial)", indicou Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/novo-sismo-sentido-do-faial-o-segundo-em-menos-de-12-horas


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2019 às 12:23)

Continua a tremideira a Oeste do Faial... Hoje mais 13 sismos magnitude superior a 2.


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Nov 2019 às 13:11)

E os 3 sismos hoje na costa portuguesa?


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 13:23)

Wisemaps disse:


> E os 3 sismos hoje na costa portuguesa?


Pois é, tens razão. São 3 na costa e um no continente...

*2019-11-08 09:24:41.1*_3hr 57min ago_ 42.24  N  11.71  W  40 3.9  NORTH ATLANTIC OCEAN
*2019-11-08 08:31:34.0*_4hr 50min ago_ 40.80  N  8.10  W  6 2.1  PORTUGAL
*2019-11-08 08:20:33.1*_5hr 01min ago_ 35.26  N  11.50  W  10 3.9  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
F *2019-11-08 01:56:38.6*_11hr 25min ago_ 39.14  N  10.92  W  100 3.9  NORTH ATLANTIC OCEAN
https://www.emsc-csem.org/#2


----------



## JTavares (8 Nov 2019 às 16:47)

O que o planeta estará a cozinhar naquela zona ?


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 16:51)

JTavares disse:


> O que o planeta estará a cozinhar naquela zona ?


Zona de subducção...


----------



## camrov8 (8 Nov 2019 às 17:11)

não sei se será. pois ali passa a dorsal medioatlântica  exactamente o fenómeno oposto


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 17:27)

camrov8 disse:


> não sei se será. pois ali passa a dorsal medioatlântica  exactamente o fenómeno oposto


A dorsal não passa ali, passa bastante mais a oeste. estes sismos foram em linha junto à costa. Não são os que têm havido nos Açores nomeadamente junto á ilha do Faial.

Entretanto houve mais um no continente...


----------



## camrov8 (8 Nov 2019 às 17:33)

a dorsal é enorme e não esquecer que os açores estão no ponto triplo


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 17:38)

camrov8 disse:


> a dorsal é enorme e não esquecer que os açores estão no ponto triplo


O que é que uma coisa tem a ver com a outra? Estaremos a falar da mesma coisa? Foste ver a localização destes 3 sismos paralelos à costa e outros dois em linha paralelos a estes?
https://www.emsc-csem.org/#2


----------



## camrov8 (8 Nov 2019 às 17:40)

estou a falar dos Açores e não do continente


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 17:45)

camrov8 disse:


> estou a falar dos Açores e não do continente


Pois mas o contexto da minha conversa não era esse. É claro que a geodinâmica e vulcanismo dos Açores é sempre relativo à dorsal.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Nov 2019 às 17:50)

quanto aos 3 sismos paralelos não me parecem ligados uns aos outros, o do sul parece estar associado a zona de subducção de Gorringe  o do centro se não me engano passa alí uma fractura ligada ao proprio canhão da Nazaré


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 17:55)

camrov8 disse:


> quanto aos 3 sismos paralelos não me parecem ligados uns aos outros, o do sul parece estar associado a zona de subducção de Gorringe  o do centro se não me engano passa alí uma fractura ligada ao proprio canhão da Nazaré


Podem estar ou não. Esta zona tem uma geodinâmica muito complexa e heterogénea com secções puramente transformantes, outras ainda em colisão e outras ao que se pensa já em subducção... nem mesmo entre os especialistas existe concordância.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2019 às 18:01)

camrov8 disse:


> quanto aos 3 sismos paralelos não me parecem ligados uns aos outros, o do sul parece estar associado a zona de subducção de Gorringe  o do centro se não me engano passa alí uma fractura ligada ao proprio canhão da Nazaré


Não sou muito entendido no assunto, mas ao ver os sucessivos sismos que estão a ocorrer junto ao Continente até pensava que a crise sísmica a Oeste do Faial poderá estar a ter alguma influência na ocorrência dos mesmos, logo estariam ligados uns aos outros.
O sismo que ocorreu perto do Canhão já foi um pouco significativo, com magnitude perto de 4. Vamos lá ver se não começam a mexer com outras falhas, como por exemplo a de Arraiolos que de vez em quando dá sinais de vida...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 18:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Não sou muito entendido no assunto, mas ao ver os sucessivos sismos que estão a ocorrer junto ao Continente até pensava que a crise sísmica a Oeste do Faial poderá estar a ter alguma influência na ocorrência dos mesmos.
> O sismo que ocorreu perto do Canhão já foi um pouco significativo, com magnitude perto de 4. Vamos lá ver se não começam a mexer com outras falhas, como por exemplo a de Arraiolos que de vez em quando dá sinais de vida...


Não, a crise sísmica do Faial não tem nada a ver com estes sismos. São ambientes geológicos totalmente distintos.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2019 às 18:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não, a crise sísmica do Faial não tem nada a ver com estes sismos. São ambientes geológicos totalmente distintos.


Certo, Obrigado pelo esclarecimento! 
A crise sísmica do Faial parece idêntica a uma que ocorreu no Mar de Alborán há uns anos em que durante dias e dias ocorreram vários sismos. Por vezes é melhor assim, do que se fosse tudo de uma vez. 
Situação a acompanhar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2019 às 20:32)

Esta tarde, fez um de 2.1 a Sul de Faro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 21:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta tarde, fez um de 2.1 a Sul de Faro.


Isto anda a mexer muito...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Nov 2019 às 21:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isto anda a mexer muito...



Mais vale mexer muito e com pouca intensidade do que ir acumulando e depois rebentar


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 21:19)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais vale mexer muito e com pouca intensidade do que ir acumulando e depois rebentar


Essa teoria já está um pouco ultrapassada, depende do tipo de falha e do ambiente geológico. Muitas vezes a um grande movimento precedem pequenos movimentos que vão aumentando de intensidade até ao grande rompimento se dar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Nov 2019 às 21:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Essa teoria já está um pouco ultrapassada, depende do tipo de falha e do ambiente geológico. Muitas vezes a um grande movimento precedem pequenos movimentos que vão aumentando de intensidade até ao grande rompimento se dar.



Sim, depende da área da Crosta Terrestre, mas isso só ocorre quando há acumulação de energia.


----------



## jorgepaulino (8 Nov 2019 às 21:48)

joralentejano disse:


> .... mexer com outras falhas, como por exemplo a de Arraiolos que de vez em quando dá sinais de vida...



Psiuuuuu, deixem-na lá sossegadinha não a acordem! Depois do tal de 4 e muito em Janeiro 2018 isto anda muito quietinho!


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 21:48)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sim, depende da área da Crosta Terrestre, mas isso só ocorre quando há acumulação de energia.


Em todas as falhas activas há acumulação de energia até haver movimento... se não há acumulação de energia essa falha considera-se não activa. Se posteriormente se instala novo campo de tensões e de novo acumula energia ela designa-se reactivada. Toda a energia acumulada é libertada mais tarde ou mais cedo.


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2019 às 21:50)

repetição da Serreta?


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Nov 2019 às 21:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Em todas as falhas activas há acumulação de energia até haver movimento... se não há acumulação de energia essa falha considera-se não activa. Se posteriormente se instala novo campo de tensões e de novo acumula energia ela designa-se reactivada. Toda a energia acumulada é libertada mais tarde ou mais cedo.



Ok, mas também sou como o @Duarte Sousa, prefiro pequenos movimentos do que categoria 9...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 21:53)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ok, mas também sou como o @Duarte Sousa, prefiro pequenos movimentos do que categoria 9...


Há mas em questão de preferências estou convosco! Para ela estar a dormir só não vinha a pé a Fátima porque já cá estou...


----------



## lserpa (8 Nov 2019 às 22:17)

Agreste disse:


> repetição da Serreta?



Na... pelo menos até agora. Estes eventos até ao momento têm assinatura tectónica. E a profundidade a que estão a ocorrer dificilmente teriam as características da serreta! To much pressure.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2019 às 23:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Essa teoria já está um pouco ultrapassada, depende do tipo de falha e do ambiente geológico. Muitas vezes a um grande movimento precedem pequenos movimentos que vão aumentando de intensidade até ao grande rompimento se dar.



Aliás, essa afirmação faz todo o sentido e temos o caso prático da falha de Gorringe.

Por exemplo, Gorringe, teve o sismo mais forte em Dezembro de 2009, portanto há quase 10 anos que está acumulando energia e não são estes sismos entre 3 ou 4 de intensidade que vão libertar energia, quando um sismo de 5 ou de 6 liberta bem mais energia do que todos os outros de menor intensidade juntos, não esquecer que a escala é logarítmica.

A falha de Gorringe nesta década está bastante calma, na década de 2000 houve 2 sismos relativamente fortes, um em Fevereiro de 2007 de 6.1 e outro em Dezembro de 2009 de 6.0, em pouco mais de 2 anos a falha conseguiu produzir 2 sismos de intensidade forte e depois entrou em calmaria. .


----------



## fablept (9 Nov 2019 às 00:26)

Referente à actividade a W do Faial.. desde 2003 até ao início deste ano foram registados pelo IPMA cerca de 4600 sismos naquela zona (Capelinhos teve cerca de 200, mas deixei a ponta da ilha para melhor localização do mapa)
Estes episódios já ocorreram diversas vezes, mais intensos em 2007, 2015, 2016.






Em forma de cluster (actividade actual está centrada na zona azul, que no passado ocorreu cerca de 900 sismos)






E como esta zona enquadra-se na actividade sísmica dos Açores?




É a segunda zona onde ocorreu mais sismos nos últimos 20 anos (pelo IPMA).


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Nov 2019 às 10:56)

E continuam os sismos sentidos no Faial e ainda no Pico. Tem estado bem animado nestes dias por ali ...

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 22:35 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 7 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 29 km a WNW do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Praia do Norte, concelho da Horta (ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:26 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 8 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,9 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 28 km a WNW do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Praia do Norte, Capelo, Castelo Branco e Feteira, concelho da Horta (ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Faial

III/IV nas freguesias de Cedros, Salão, Flamengos, Conceição, Matriz, Angústias e Praia do Almoxarife (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial);

Pico

III na freguesia de São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico, ilha do Pico).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 06:51 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 9 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 29 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Praia do Norte, Capelo, Castelo Branco e Feteira (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Faial

III/IV nas freguesias de Cedros, Flamengos, Matriz e Angústias (concelho de Horta);
Pico

III na freguesia se São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 07:04 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 9 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 29 km a WNW do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Praia do Norte, Capelo, Castelo Branco e Feteira (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Faial

III nas freguesias de Flamengos e Angústias (concelho de Horta);

Pico

III na freguesia de São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Penso que podemos falar num cenário de crise sísmica a Oeste do Faial ...

É verdade que aquela zona é conhecida pela sua actividade particular e muito consistente ao longo do tempo mas tantos sismos com intensidades acima de 3 na Escala de Richter já há algum tempo que não acontecia ...

Vamos aguardar para perceber a evolução da situação ...


----------



## JTavares (9 Nov 2019 às 21:32)

Estes são mais fortes q noutros episódios sísmicos?


----------



## lserpa (9 Nov 2019 às 22:04)

JTavares disse:


> Estes são mais fortes q noutros episódios sísmicos?



Houve apenas um evento acima de 4ML, os sismos estão mais ou menos dentro da intensidade para este tipo de crises. Normalmente, nesta área, a intensidade ronda os 2/3ML. A distância a que os eventos ocorrem da população mais próxima, apenas os que são superiores a 3ML são sentidos. Este ano é a 3a vez que este Spot gera eventos acima da média. Tal como o @fablept referiu, este local já tem nos últimos 20 anos uns poucos milhares de sismos.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jorgepaulino (10 Nov 2019 às 00:04)

Como é que o pessoal está a lidar com isso por aí?

Normal?


----------



## lserpa (10 Nov 2019 às 00:33)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Como é que o pessoal está a lidar com isso por aí?
> 
> Normal?



Sim. É só mais uma crise sísmica. A grande maioria não está minimamente preocupada. Claro que existem algumas pessoas que têm pânico e são capazes de passar a noite em branco com medo de novos sismos.
Mas a vida decorre normalmente. 
Penso que se os sismos fossem um pouco mais fortes, aí sim afetaria o estado de espírito da população. Digamos que a intensidade ainda está na linha do aceitável. A verdade é que a população com menos de 25 anos não sabe o que é realmente uma crise sísmica e a população com +25/30 anos, sabe muito bem o que é uma valente crise sísmica, o que em termos comparativos, mete está crise atual no fundo da tabela! Em 98 e 99, isso sim foi uma crise!  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Nov 2019 às 01:05)

Mais um sentido agora à noite.

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 22:39 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 9 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 31 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias do Capelo e de Feteira (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Nov 2019 às 23:58)

E continua a saga ... Mais 3 sentidos hoje à noite ...


Sismos sentidos na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 19:55 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 10 de novembro foram registados dois eventos. O primeiro sismo, com magnitude 3,5 (Richter), teve epicentro a cerca de 31 km a W do Capelo (ilha do Faial). O segundo sismo, com magnitude 3,6 (Richter), teve epicentro a cerca de 28 km a W do Capelo.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento os sismos foram sentidos com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Praia do Norte, Capelo e Castelo Branco (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). Os eventos foram ainda sentidos com intensidade III/IV na freguesia da Feteira e intensidade III nas freguesias da Matriz e Angústias.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:15 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 10 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 29 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Praia do Norte, Capelo, Castelo Branco e Feteira (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Faial

III na freguesia de Angústias (concelho de Horta);

Pico

III na freguesia de São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Nov 2019 às 11:57)

Actualizado para *5.4*


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Nov 2019 às 15:11)

Mais um sentido esta manhã a Oeste do Faial. 

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 08:18 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 11 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a WNW do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Capelo e Castelo Branco (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias de Praia do Norte, Cedros e Feteira.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA 


Entretanto temos novidades no que diz respeito à monitorização sísmica naquela zona ... 


CIVISA reforça a sua Rede de Monitorização Sísmica Permanente na ilha do Faial
No passado dia 10 de novembro, o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores instalou uma nova estação sísmica na zona do Capelo, no setor oeste da ilha do Faial. Esta nova estação foi instalada no seguimento do projeto “QUAKEWATCH - Sistema de Informação e Vigilância Sísmica para Mitigação do Risco Sismovulcânico nos Açores”, financiado pelo Programa Operacional dos Açores 2020, e ao abrigo do protocolo celebrado entre o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) e o CIVISA para a “Vigilância Sismovulcânica Permanente da Região Autónoma dos Açores”.

Para além de reforçar a Rede de Monitorização Sísmica Permanente do CIVISA, que presentemente integra 37 estações sísmicas (4 das quais na ilha do Faial), esta nova estação vem contribuir para o reforço da monitorização sismovulcânica, aumentando a capacidade de deteção e localização de eventos sísmicos de frequência e magnitude mais baixas. O estudo destes sinais sísmicos é essencial para a melhoria do conhecimento do comportamento dos sistemas vulcânicos ativos e para a caracterização permanente do seu estado de atividade, garantindo na Região o acompanhamento deste tipo de fenómenos naturais e a assessoria técnico-científica ao SRPCBA.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## lserpa (11 Nov 2019 às 16:52)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Entretanto temos novidades no que diz respeito à monitorização sísmica naquela zona ...
> 
> 
> CIVISA reforça a sua Rede de Monitorização Sísmica Permanente na ilha do Faial
> ...



Não digo que aquela área em questão seja o coração vulcânico do Faial, mas pelo menos é o seu sistema “nervoso central”, ali sim, faz sentido. 
Off topic @fablept  mandei-te uma mensagem privada. Quando poderes responder, agradecia 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Nov 2019 às 11:01)

Bem ... mais dois sismos sentidos e mais um com uma magnitude assinalável ... A crise sísmica continua ...

Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial, Pico e São Jorge
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 04:36 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 12 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 4,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 30 km a W  do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) no Capelo, Castelo Branco, Feteira, Praia do Norte e Cedros, concelho de Horta (ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Faial

intensidade IV - nas freguesias do Salão, Praia do Almoxarife e Flamengos (concelho da Horta);
intensidade III/IV - nas freguesias da Ribeirinha, Conceição, Matriz e Angústias (concelho da Horta);
Pico

intensidade III/IV - nas freguesias de Candelária (concelho de Madalena), Santa Luzía e São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico);
São Jorge

intensidade III - na freguesias de Velas (concelho de Velas).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação. 

Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e Pico
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 04:55 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 12 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 30 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) no Capelo, Castelo Branco, Feteira e Praia do Norte, concelho da Horta (ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III em Ribeirinha, concelho da Horta (ilha do Faial) e em São Roque do Pico, concelho de São Roque do Pico (ilha do Pico).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## lserpa (12 Nov 2019 às 13:19)

Esta madrugada foi mexida. 
Senti dois sismos. Desta vez, não senti uma chegada gradual das ondas, mas sim uma sacada forte e seguida de abrandamento. 

As ondas P e S aparentemente chegaram praticamente ao mesmo tempo. 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (12 Nov 2019 às 14:33)

lserpa disse:


> Esta madrugada foi mexida.
> Senti dois sismos. Desta vez, não senti uma chegada gradual das ondas, mas sim uma sacada forte e seguida de abrandamento.
> 
> As ondas P e S aparentemente chegaram praticamente ao mesmo tempo.
> ...



Dispenso bem sentir sismos, não invejo a vossa sorte... 

Que esta crise sísmica não passe disto é o que desejo.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Nov 2019 às 18:31)

Presidente do CIVISA assume cenário de crise sísmica no arquipélago mas reforça que não há motivos para alarme.

https://www.tsf.pt/portugal/socieda...ismo-de-magnitude-42-nos-acores-11507407.html


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Nov 2019 às 15:52)

E os sismos sentidos depois de uma pausa de dois dias voltaram com o fim de semana ... 

Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 12:01 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 15 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 29 km a W  do Capelo, ilha do Faial.
De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) no Capelo, Castelo Branco e Praia do Norte. concelho de Horta (ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:
Faial
• intensidade III/IV - nas freguesias da Feteira, Angústias, Matriz, Flamengos e Cedros (concelho da Horta);
• intensidade III - nas freguesias da Conceição e Salão (concelho da Horta);

Pico
• intensidade III - na freguesia de São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico).


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR 

Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:52 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 15 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,8 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a W  do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) no Capelo, Castelo Branco, Feteira e Praia do Norte, concelho de Horta (ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:
Faial

intensidade III/IV - nas freguesias de Angústias, Matriz, Conceição, Flamengos, Salão e Cedros (concelho da Horta);
intensidade III - na freguesia de Praia do Almoxarife (concelho da Horta);
Pico

intensidade III - nas freguesias de Bandeiras (concelho de Madalena), e São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR 






Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e Pico
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 04:12 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 16 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 31 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) no Capelo e Flamengos, concelho da Horta (ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III em Criação Velha, concelho da Madalena, e em São Roque do Pico, concelho de São Roque do Pico (ilha do Pico).

CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Nov 2019 às 05:00)

Mais um sentido por aquelas bandas ... 


Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 18:05 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 16 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 30 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Castelo Branco e Feteira, concelho da Horta. O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III em Matriz, concelho da Horta.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Nov 2019 às 22:33)

Mais um sentido hoje.

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 19:46 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 18 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a W de Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Capelo e Castelo Branco (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias de Feteira, Cedros, Flamengos e Matriz (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (19 Nov 2019 às 00:04)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Mais um sentido hoje.
> 
> Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 19:46 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 18 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a W de Capelo, ilha do Faial.
> ...



Nem dei conta. 
Aparentemente a atividade está a ficar mais branda no que corresponde ao número de eventos sentidos e em energia libertada (magnitude). Sabemos que sinais de abrandamento são puramente subjetivos. Mas vamos acreditar que sim  

Atividade registada hoje 18/11/19 (Rosais SJ) 





Este era o aspecto este último sábado até aproximadamente às 11UTC 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Nov 2019 às 11:28)

Mais um sentido esta madrugada. 

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 04:36 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 20 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial. 
De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Castelo Branco e Feteira (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR 

Apesar destes pequenos sismos continuarem a ser sentidos em algumas zonas da ilha do Faial a verdade é que como referiu o @lserpa a crise parece estar numa fase mais calma de momento. Aguardemos para ver se a tendência de decréscimo de intensidade é para continuar.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Nov 2019 às 15:23)

Mais um sentido agora à hora do almoço. É o segundo sentido no dia de hoje. 

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 12:22 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 20 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial. 
De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia do Capelo (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## GSM2046 (21 Nov 2019 às 11:18)

Para se ter uma ideia da actividade sísmica dos últimos 30 dias na Península Ibérica, Pirinéus/Sul de França e Marrocos (excluindo os Açores) - fonte:IGN


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Nov 2019 às 11:43)

*Aviso de Sismo no Arquipélago da Madeira 21-11-2019 11:29*

Informação Sismológica Aviso de Sismo no Arquipélago da Madeira 21-11-2019 11:29
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 21-11-2019 pelas 11:29 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Este do Porto Moniz. Até à  elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido. Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. A localização do epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de propagação das ondas sísmicas. Agências diferentes podem produzir resultados ligeiramente diferentes. Do mesmo modo, as determinações preliminares são habitualmente corrigidas posteriormente, pela integração de mais informação. Em todos os casos acompanhe sempre as indicações dos serviços de proteção civil. Toda e qualquer utilização do conteúdo deste comunicado deverá sempre fazer referência à fonte. Qui, 21 Nov 2019 11:34:59

Ver localização no mapa

Ler mais


----------



## Hawk (21 Nov 2019 às 12:50)

*Sismo de magnitude 3.0 detetado esta manhã na Madeira*

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera registou esta manhã um sismo de magnitude 3.0 a seis quilómetro de Porto Moniz, na Madeira. Até agora não há indícios de que tenha sido sentido na ilha.

Até ao momento não há indícios de que o sismo tenha sido sentido em nenhuma ilha do arquipélago, nem que danos alguns tenham ocorrido.

*Este não é um evento isolado. Num dos últimos sismos sentidos no arquipélago, o presidente do CIVISA disse à Lusa que a zona oeste do Faial tem registado desde o dia 3 de novembro “um ligeiro incremento” da atividade sísmica “com epicentro no mar”.
*
https://observador.pt/2019/11/21/sismo-de-magnitude-3-0-detetado-esta-manha-na-madeira/

----------------

A geografia deste jornalista é qualquer coisa...


----------



## lserpa (21 Nov 2019 às 13:07)

Hawk disse:


> *Sismo de magnitude 3.0 detetado esta manhã na Madeira*
> 
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera registou esta manhã um sismo de magnitude 3.0 a seis quilómetro de Porto Moniz, na Madeira. Até agora não há indícios de que tenha sido sentido na ilha.
> 
> ...



 omg!!!
Algo incrivelmente errado! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## GSM2046 (21 Nov 2019 às 13:28)

Depois do sismo de 7.4 nas Molucas era de esperar que o planeta vibre para libertar energia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 13:30)

Wisemaps disse:


>


Pois mas estes sismos nada têm a ver com a crise sísmica do Faial.
Edit: Só agora vi... e muito menos com o sismo das Molucas. Isso não funciona assim.


----------



## GSM2046 (21 Nov 2019 às 13:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois mas estes sismos nada têm a ver com a crise sísmica do Faial.



Nem eu sugeri tal ligação. Limito-me a colocar eventos! Como referi no post edtitado, depois do sismo de 7.4 das Molucas é de esperar que o planeta vibre por mais uns meses libertando energia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 13:40)

Wisemaps disse:


> Nem eu sugeri tal ligação. Limito-me a colocar eventos! Como referi no post edtitado, depois do sismo de 7.4 das Molucas é de esperar que o planeta vibre por mais uns meses libertando energia.


Tudo bem. Claro que vibra mas esse tipo de vibração não gera sismos. Se assim fosse tinha de haver muito mais sismos e até erupções vulcânicas. Mas os grandes sismos provocam ondas de vibratórias que podem dar várias vezes a volta ao planeta.


----------



## lserpa (21 Nov 2019 às 13:52)

Wisemaps disse:


> Depois do sismo de 7.4 nas Molucas era de esperar que o planeta vibre para libertar energia.



Hein!? Qual a ligação?

Este sismo da Madeira foi a 34km de profundidade é normal que não seja sentido com facilidade.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (22 Nov 2019 às 00:46)

Mais um sismo moderado sentido na Ilha Do Faial. Magnitude inicial de 4,3, a 2km de profundidade, 30km a W do Capelo.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Nov 2019 às 00:57)

Opa ... grandinho ... 

Parece que a crise está para continuar ...

Abraço para ai @lserpa e mantenham se firmes.

O CIVISA na sua app fala em 4,1 na Escala de Richter ... vamos aguardar pelo comunicado oficial ...

Cá está ele ...

Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial, Pico e São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 22:47 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 21 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 4,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias do Capelo e de Castelo Branco. O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Faial

IV nas freguesias de Praia do Norte e Feteira (concelho da Horta);
III/IV nas freguesias de Cedros, Salão, Ribeirinha, Flamengos, Pedro Miguel, Praia do Almoxarife, Conceição, Matriz, Angústias (concelho da Horta);

Pico

III na freguesia de São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico);
III na freguesia de São Caetano (concelho de Madalena);

São Jorge

III na freguesia de Velas (concelho de Velas).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (22 Nov 2019 às 01:14)

lserpa disse:


> Mais um sismo moderado sentido na Ilha Do Faial. Magnitude inicial de 4,3, a 2km de profundidade, 30km a W do Capelo.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Magnitude foi reavaliada para 4,1 richter e a distância passou para 32km w do Capelo.
Mesmo em São Jorge, distinguem-se bem as ondas P e a chegada das ondas S.  






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (22 Nov 2019 às 02:23)

Em quantas zonas do mundo ocorrem crises sísmicas tectónicas destas? Com milhares de sismos registados ao longo de semanas e alguns atingirem magnitudes 4 numa área diminuta..

É verdade que esta crise ocorre ao pé de ilhas que tem diversos sismómetros o que permite registar sismos de baixa magnitude, mais uns 200km a sul e só se conseguia registar eventos >4, mas mesmo assim, com tanto sismometros espalhados pelo mundo, não é comum..que processo geológico estará ocorrer lá? Reajustamento das placas tectônicas? Em vez da tensão derivada do reajustamento libertar se de uma só vez, a rondar um mag 6, liberta se de forma lenta e espaçada? Processos tectônicos destes podem originar uma erupção submarina?

Temos umas das zonas geológicas mais interessantes do mundo, mas um pouco desvalorizada nos seus processos, à população em geral e ao turismo, só lhes interessa o produto final (paisagens, terra fértil, etc).

Mas o Vítor Hugo Forjaz falou sobre esta crise sísmica..
http://ovga.centrosciencia.azores.gov.pt/noticia/não-há-caso-para-alarme-notícia-ovga-14-11-2019


----------



## camrov8 (22 Nov 2019 às 12:43)

fablept disse:


> Em quantas zonas do mundo ocorrem crises sísmicas tectónicas destas? Com milhares de sismos registados ao longo de semanas e alguns atingirem magnitudes 4 numa área diminuta..
> 
> É verdade que esta crise ocorre ao pé de ilhas que tem diversos sismómetros o que permite registar sismos de baixa magnitude, mais uns 200km a sul e só se conseguia registar eventos >4, mas mesmo assim, com tanto sismometros espalhados pelo mundo, não é comum..que processo geológico estará ocorrer lá? Reajustamento das placas tectônicas? Em vez da tensão derivada do reajustamento libertar se de uma só vez, a rondar um mag 6, liberta se de forma lenta e espaçada? Processos tectônicos destes podem originar uma erupção submarina?
> 
> ...


são mais comuns do que parece se fizeres um zoom na zona sul de Sevilha a meio caminho de sevilha e Ronda vais encontrar uma zona com uma actividade muito alta e ainda tens a zona das canarias na ilha de Hierro que actualmente esta mais calma mas volta e meia acorda


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2019 às 18:30)

*2019-11-23 15:36:29.0*_2hr 52min ago_ 38.60  N  29.10  W  5 3.0  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
* 
2019-11-23 14:23:12.0*_4hr 05min ago_ 38.60  N  29.15  W  7 3.6  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL

Mais dois...


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Nov 2019 às 04:04)

Mais dois sentidos no Faial já esta noite.

A Saga continua ...

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 23:27 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 23 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Capelo, Castelo Branco e Feteira (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III na freguesia de Praia do Norte (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 23:46 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 23 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 31 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Capelo e de Castelo Branco (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias de Praia do Norte, Feteira, Flamengos e Matriz (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Nov 2019 às 17:22)

E hoje à tarde mais um com magnitude superior a 4 ... 

Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial, Pico e São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 14:43 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 24 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 4,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 30 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Praia do Norte, Capelo e Castelo Branco (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Faial

IV nas freguesias de Cedros, Salão, Feteira, Flamengos, Angústias, Matriz, Conceição, Praia do Almoxarife, Ribeirinha e Pedro Miguel (concelho de Horta);

Pico

III na freguesia de Candelária (concelho de Madalena);

III nas freguesias de Santa Luzia e de São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico);

III na freguesia de São João (concelho de Lajes do Pico);

São Jorge


III na freguesia de Velas (concelho de Velas).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2019 às 17:36)

Wessel1985 disse:


> E hoje à tarde mais um com magnitude superior a 4 ...
> 
> Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial, Pico e São Jorge
> 
> ...


Já deve ser saturante... 
É notável também a quantidade de pequenos sismos que têm ocorrido no continente e no mar junto ao mesmo, nos últimos tempos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Nov 2019 às 18:58)

Wessel1985 disse:


> E hoje à tarde mais um com magnitude superior a 4 ...
> 
> Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial, Pico e São Jorge
> 
> ...


Não deve faltar muito para ocorrer uma erupção. Bem, já se sabia que iria ocorrer uma, de qualquer maneira, mas é bem provável que ocorra aqui.


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Nov 2019 às 20:31)

Hoje tem sido um dia particularmente animado por aquelas bandas ...

Estamos há praticamente um mês em crise sísmica nas ilhas do triângulo e não dá sinais de querer abrandar ...

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 16:50 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 24 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 30 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia do Capelo (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III/IV nas freguesias de Praia do Norte e Castelo Branco, e intensidade III nas freguesias de Salão, Feteira, Matriz e Angústias (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 17:15 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 24 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 31 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Capelo e de Castelo Branco (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III  nas freguesias de Praia do Norte, Feteira e Angústias (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


Em relação à possibilidade de erupção vulcânica tem havido muito pouca informação em relação à matéria.

De facto ali é uma zona que já faz sismos há bastante tempo mas com esta frequência acho que posso arriscar que nunca aconteceu pelo menos desde que há registos sismológicos na zona ...

Aguardemos pelos próximos capítulos ... as entidades oficiais mantém a convicção que são sismos de origem tectónica e que não há motivos para alarme nas ilhas próximas à zona ...

Um vulcanólogo conhecido da nossa praça fala de um processo vulcânico lento, que não acarreta alarme para as populações próximas ainda e que pode vir a formar uma nova ilha no futuro ( ele fala em ainda bastante tempo até termos esse cenário apesar da imprevisibilidade dessas conjecturas ).

Só o tempo poderá nos dar a resposta do que está a acontecer ali ...

Apesar da estação recentemente montada a Oeste do Faial julgo que esta crise merecia mais algum estudo e informação por parte dos cientistas ...

Ficaríamos certamente todos a ganhar ...


----------



## GSM2046 (25 Nov 2019 às 12:59)

Panorama sísmico às 12:51 do dia 25 Novembro (sismos superiores a 3.0). Pode observar-se vários _swarms _pelo mundo inteiro, além dos Açores.






e vulcânico


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Nov 2019 às 13:08)

Aqui vai um relato no Faial Global acerca dos últimos dias de crise sísmica pelo triângulo.





*Crise sísmica mantém-se a 30 km a oeste do Vulcão dos Capelinhos *[fotografia com direitos reservados]








*SEG. 25 NOV. 2019* Perto da meia-noite de sábado para domingo *a população do Faial sentiu dois sismos* de magnitude muito semelhante (3.3 e 3.2 na Escala de Richter), cuja intensidade atingiu o grau III/IV. O primeiro evento foi sentido no Capelo, Castelo Branco e Feteira e o segundo apenas nas duas primeiras freguesias.

Na sexta-feira e no sábado verificou-se uma diminuição, sensivelmente para metade, do número de sismos registados por dia, que tem ultrapassado as três e as quatro dezenas, depois de na noite de quinta-feira no Capelo e em Castelo Branco ter sido sentido um abalo com intensidade IV/V Mercalli (4.2 Richter)

Ontem, os registos chegaram outra vez a cerca de 40 eventos, duplicando o número do dia anterior.

Pouco depois do almoço, às 14h43, um sismo 4.1 Richter sobressaltou a população, pois deixou a sensação de maior intensidade relativamente aos que já foram sentidos durante a crise em curso.

O epicentro situou-se a cerca de 30 km a oeste do Capelo e a intensidade máxima avaliada foi IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Praia do Norte, Capelo e Castelo Branco e IV nos Cedros, Salão, Feteira, Flamengos, Angústias, Matriz, Conceição, Praia do Almoxarife, Ribeirinha e Pedro Miguel.

«ESTE FOI GRANDE»

No Facebook surgiram logo as reações, percebendo-se que a ilha estremeceu toda e que o abalo de terra fora «bem sentido».

Os posts nesta rede social indiciavam que o grau V, referido no primeiro comunicado do Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) apenas em relação ao Capelo, se tinha estendido a outras localidades. Na atualização da informação feita pelo CIVISA, atrás referida, confirmou-se isso mesmo.

«Foi enorme», «trazia muito barulho», «este foi grande», «mexeu a sério», «uma zoada forte», «bem forte», «muito grande», «que susto» e «até salta» foram alguns dos comentários escritos pelos internautas.

O sismo foi ainda sentido com o grau III Mercalli na Candelária, São João, Santa Luzia e São Roque do Pico e nas Velas de São Jorge.
Pouco tempo depois, às 16h50 e às 17h15, outros dois sismos, com epicentro na mesma zona, foram sentidos, o primeiro com magnitude 3.7 (Richter) e intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) no Capelo; III/IV na Praia do Norte e Castelo Branco e III no Salão, Feteira, Flamengos, Matriz e Angústias.

O sismo das 17h15 atingiu a magnitude 3.4 (Richter) e intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) no Capelo e Castelo Branco e III na Praia do Norte, Feteira, Flamengos e Angústias.


----------



## GSM2046 (25 Nov 2019 às 15:42)

camrov8 disse:


> são mais comuns do que parece se fizeres um zoom na zona sul de Sevilha a meio caminho de sevilha e Ronda vais encontrar uma zona com uma actividade muito alta e ainda tens a zona das canarias na ilha de Hierro que actualmente esta mais calma mas volta e meia acorda



Por exemplo, nas últimas 24h (entre o dia 24 e 25 Nov.) a sismicidade mundial >1.0 era esta (poderão observar várias áreas com swarms de pequenos e médios sismos muito localizados, é questão de procurar os dados)


----------



## GSM2046 (25 Nov 2019 às 15:48)

Por exemplo, alguém sentiu o sismo de há uma hora atrás? Eu não.









Antes foi este de manhã, no resort de Torremolinos...


----------



## GSM2046 (25 Nov 2019 às 16:49)

Afinal foram 2 sismos simultâneos, às 14:39:48 e 14:39:49 (2.8 e 2.1) com 1 segundo de diferença e 1 minuto de longitude entre eles, por isso muito próximos,


----------



## JTavares (25 Nov 2019 às 17:45)

Preocupam me estes sismos. Eu sei q assim vai se libertando tensões como alguns por aqui dizem mas fico sempre de pé atrás. Se for de origem vulcânica menos mal, lava on the way, mas se for tectônica já significa q o soalho não está seguro


----------



## camrov8 (25 Nov 2019 às 17:59)

JTavares disse:


> Preocupam me estes sismos. Eu sei q assim vai se libertando tensões como alguns por aqui dizem mas fico sempre de pé atrás. Se for de origem vulcânica menos mal, lava on the way, mas se for tectônica já significa q o soalho não está seguro


podes dormir descansado


----------



## JTavares (25 Nov 2019 às 18:02)

camrov8 disse:


> podes dormir descansado


Porquê? A sismologia não é uma ciência exata...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 18:07)

Wisemaps disse:


> Afinal foram 2 sismos simultâneos, às 14:39:48 e 14:39:49 (2.8 e 2.1) com 1 segundo de diferença e 1 minuto de longitude entre eles, por isso muito próximos,


Estes sismos em simultâneo são a ser muito frequentes...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 18:08)

camrov8 disse:


> podes dormir descansado


Ninguém pode dormir descansado nem nos Açores nem em Portugal continental...


----------



## camrov8 (25 Nov 2019 às 18:15)

claro que pode se ficarmos a pensar no que nos pode matar não se faz outra coisa, os sismos perto de Lisboa não estão relacionados com o de 1755 ,são falhas conhecidas e são movimentos naturais ,  nos Azores é outra génese


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 18:19)

camrov8 disse:


> claro que pode se ficarmos a pensar no que nos pode matar não se faz outra coisa, os sismos perto de Lisboa não estão relacionados com o de 1755 ,são falhas conhecidas e são movimentos naturais ,  nos Azores é outra génese


Tanto disparate junto!    Vai dizer isso aos Açoreanos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 18:54)

Bem, vamos por partes. O ambiente geodinâmico dos Açores é bem conhecido e marcado pela formação de crosta oceânica basáltica no RIFT e por secções de grandes falhas transformantes perpendiculares a este, algumas destas que se estendem até ao Mediterrânico. Associado a este ambiente ocorre vulcanismo dando origem ás ilhas dos Açores e a vários grupos de montes submarinos. Também ocorre uma sismicidade elevada e frequente como é exemplo o grande sismo de M7.2 a 1 de Janeiro de 1980 provocando várias dezenas de mortos.

O ambiente geodinâmico na plataforma continental do nosso país já não é tão bem conhecido nem estável como se pensava. Ainda existe grande controvérsia entre os especialistas sobre a origem de tão grande sismicidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 20:39)

O ambiente geodinâmico que enquadra a nossa plataforma continental é mesmo complexa e tal como eu já referi anteriormente pode estar a sofrer um fenómeno de subducção nos estados iniciais. Esta notícia fala sobre isso.

*Algo estranho está a acontecer na costa portuguesa. E pode encolher o oceano*

Um terramoto em 1969 acendeu a polémica sobre o mapa tectónico da costa portuguesa. Agora, novas pistas denunciam que a parte inferior da placa tectónica do litoral de Portugal está a deslizar e a afastar-se do seu topo, numa ação continuada que pode fornecer a faísca necessária para que uma placa afunde em relação à outra. Por outras palavras, o Atlântico está a encolher.

Em 1969, uma extensão subaquática aparentemente calma da costa portuguesa gerou um enorme terramoto que fez tremer a linha onde a terra acaba, e provocou um tsunami que foi como o mar que começa sobre a superfície de terra. Esta zona tem sido um mistério por resolver, sobretudo para João Duarte, geólogo marinho do Instituto Dom Luiz da Universidade de Lisboa, que se dedica, há anos, a perceber o puzzle geológico entre as duas peças: terra e mar, num encaixe tumultuoso.

Só agora, 50 anos depois do fenómeno, João Duarte acredita ter a resposta, conforme explicou à National Geographic . A parte inferior da placa tectónica do litoral de Portugal parece estar a deslizar e a afastar-se do seu topo, numa ação continuada que pode fornecer a faísca necessária para que uma placa afunde em relação à outra. Por outras palavras, pode estar a nascer uma zona de subducção, como denunciam simulações de computador apresentadas na União Europeia de Geociências.

"Não havia falhas conhecidas, cartografas naquela zona e o que descobrimos foi que existe uma estrutura enterrada, em profundidade, que não tem expressão à superfície mas está lá. Conseguimos visualizá-la pela primeira vez", desvela o cientista, em declarações à TSF.

A investigação da Universidade de Lisboa pretendia localizar a fonte do sismo de 1755. O geólogo sublinha que no século XVIII não havia registos, mas o sismo de 1969 foi registado por sismógrafos, e tudo indica que poderá estar aqui a fonte dos sismos na costa portuguesa. "Se esta estrutura que agora identificamos foi a fonte do sismo de 1969 poderá será também a de 1755. Não temos evidências robustas que o suporte, mas é um passo lógico pensar que aquela poderá ser a estrutura que está a gerar os grandes sismos naquela zona", anuncia o investigador português.

Se tal for confirmado, a investigação de João Duarte constituiria a primeira vez que uma placa oceânica é monitorizada em pleno ato de rutura. Mas, acima de tudo, a revelação de um segredo das profundezas do oceano traz à tona uma verdade preocupante: um dos primeiros estágios do encolhimento do Atlântico, o que coloca a Europa em rota de colisão com o Canadá, como previsto anteriormente por alguns modelos de tectónica.

É um puzzle para compreender melhor, mas também "é certamente uma história interessante", diz Fabio Crameri, da Universidade de Oslo, que não fez parte da equipa de pesquisa, mas que participou na palestra do geólogo da Universidade de Lisboa. João Duarte apresentou alguns argumentos fortes, segundo Crameri, mas o modelo precisa de mais testes, o que não é uma tarefa fácil quando os dados recolhidos provêm de um processo natural que funciona à velocidade do crescimento das unhas.

"Talvez esta não seja a solução para todos os problemas. Mas acho que temos algo novo aqui", frisa o geólogo marinho português.

As placas tectónicas da Terra movem-se constantemente numa marcha lenta, uma dança em que algumas peças colidem e outras se separam. Pelo menos três vezes na história de 4,54 bilhões de anos do planeta Terra, as massas terrestres aglomeraram-se em poderosos supercontinentes, apenas para eventualmente reverter o processo e desfazer ligações novamente. As zonas de subducção são as principais forças motrizes por detrás de uma correia tectónica que puxa a crosta oceânica e o manto superior até à profundidade, o que leva a uma reciclagem das rochas e a uma deslocação de continentes.

Cerca de 90% da atividade sísmica mundial é despoletada numa cadeia desconexa de zonas de subducção que delineia o chamado anel de fogo, um arco ao redor do Oceano Pacífico, da ponta sul da América do Sul até à Nova Zelândia. Contudo, a Península Ibérica está bem longe desta pista de dança, mesmo do outro lado do mundo, a tocar o Oceano Atlântico. Aqui, as placas separam-se no centro do oceano, e formam uma nova crosta. As extremidades das massas terrestres em redor transitam do continente para o oceano num só movimento.

A situação da Península Ibérica, no entanto, é um pouco mais complexa. As placas euro-asiática e africana arrastam-se maioritariamente para leste. Aqui, no centro do mistério geológico, uma ligeira torção no movimento da placa africana esmaga a placa eurasiática para norte. Ainda assim, não seria de esperar, segundo os cientistas, que grandes tremores de terra atingissem a costa de Portugal. Por isso, ao longo dos anos, reuniões têm sido realizadas por diversos investigadores para explicar as pontas soltas de um encaixe quase perfeito.

"Este foi principalmente um trabalho de ligar os pontos", explica João Duarte sobre as pesquisas mais recentes. E um dos primeiros pontos em questão foi a localização incomum do epicentro do terramoto de 1969: uma extensão inexpressiva conhecida como a planície abissal da Ferradura. Nesta região, não há sinais óbvios de falhas, paisagens contorcidas ou montanhas submersas, características que apontam para danos tectónicos.

A investigação com ultrassom identificou uma curiosa massa densa que se estendia diretamente a partir do local onde o terramoto de 1969 ocorreu. Outras análises sugeriram que esse ponto poderia ser o início de uma zona de subducção.

No entanto, nenhum vestígio de tal zona permaneceu na superfície, o que levou João Duarte a inicialmente presumir que o corpo estranho era uma leitura falsa. Isso mudou em 2018, quando Chiara Civiero, pesquisadora de doutoramento do Instituto Dom Luiz da Universidade de Lisboa, e colegas da mesma equipa publicaram uma experiência exploratória de alta resolução na terra nesta região, e... A bolha invulgar deu provas de ali estar.

"Agora temos 100% de certeza de que está lá", assevera o geólogo marinho. Outros cientistas descobriram que, acima desse corpo profundo, que se estende a 155 milhas [250 quilómetros] abaixo da superfície, a terra tremia.

A chave, refere João Duarte, provavelmente reside numa camada aparentemente inócua no meio da placa tectónica. Trabalhos anteriores sugeriram que a infiltração de água através de uma rede de fraturas na placa oceânica reagira com as rochas abaixo da superfície, transformando-as em minerais verdes suaves num processo conhecido como serpentinização. Os cientistas acreditam que o fenómeno tectónico pode ser comum sob espessas placas continentais através de um mecanismo ligeiramente diferente, e, possivelmente, até mesmo em antigas zonas de subducção, mas nunca foi anteriormente registado em placas oceânicas primitivas.

A denominada Planície Abissal da Ferradura, situada a 250 quilómetros a sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente, está na origem do sismo de 1969 e tudo indica que também estará no de 1755. Esta descoberta geológica "permite perceber que tipo de sismo aquela estrutura pode gerar, o quão grande e podemos fazer uma previsão muito mais informada do tipo de sismo que podemos ter na nossa margem", conforme esclarece João Duarte à TSF.
https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/ambien...uguesa-e-pode-encolher-o-oceano-10868239.html


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Nov 2019 às 11:06)

E depois de uma ligeira pausa voltam os sismos sentidos no triângulo ...

Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 02:53 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 27 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,8 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 31 km a W do Capelo , ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Capelo e Castelo Branco (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Faial

III/IV nas freguesias de Cedros, Salão, Feteira, Pedro Miguel, Praia do Almoxarife, Matriz e Angústias (concelho da Horta);


Pico

III na freguesia de São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## GSM2046 (27 Nov 2019 às 21:17)




----------



## lserpa (27 Nov 2019 às 22:22)

Wisemaps disse:


>



Hum! Estes sismos são bem profundos 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 11:39)

lserpa disse:


> Hum! Estes sismos são bem profundos
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Pois são, e têm sido frequentes desde a uns tempos para cá...


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Nov 2019 às 18:05)

Já há algum tempo que não havia sismos nesta zona mas cá fica um sentido hoje por ali para destoar um pouco da crise sísmica a oeste do Faial ... 

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 14:51 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 29 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel. 
De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Povoação (concelho de Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias da Ribeira Quente e das Furnas (concelho de Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel). 
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## GSM2046 (1 Dez 2019 às 15:06)

Actividade intensa nas nossas ilhas.















 Embora o *IGN *tivesse marcado *4.0 (-)*, o* EMSC 3.0 (30km)* e o* IPMA 2.1 (21km)*
Qual será a razão para estas discrepâncias?


----------



## fablept (1 Dez 2019 às 18:58)

Wisemaps disse:


> Actividade intensa nas nossas ilhas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O IPMA tem a sua rede de sismometros como  o IGN tem a sua, logo ambas deverão fornecer diferentes magnitudes (mas aproximadas), mas como o sismo foi perto da ilha da Madeira, em teoria a magnitude mais fiável será do IPMA, visto que os sismometros do IGN mais próximos do sismo estarão nas Canárias.

O EMSC não tem uma rede de sismometros, apenas disponibiliza dados fornecidos pelas diferentes entidades de cada país, neste sismo, quem forneceu os dados foi o IPMA e o IGN
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=809123#providers
Agora o cálculo de magnitude do EMSC, visto que tem diferentes fontes (IPMA, IGN) deverá fazer uma média entre as fontes.

Entretanto o IPMA actualizou para 2.6, o que deve ter sido revisto por um sismólogo, mas mesmo assim acho pouco, visto que as ondas P e S foram registadas pelo IGN a cerca de 500km (https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=809123#scientific), e acho muito dificil isso acontecer para um sismo de Ml2.6. Concordo que há uma grande discrepância entre as duas magnitudes.

Os parâmetros dos sismos são calculados automaticamente e depois de revistos por um sismologo é que serão oficiais..mas hoje é domingo, poucos sismólogos a trabalhar..


----------



## GSM2046 (2 Dez 2019 às 09:57)

"Microsismo" hoje às 01:23:01 (hora dos Açores) em São Miguel com MAGNITUDE 1.4, cerca de 1 km a SSW da Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel.

-Segundo o CIVISA, o sismo foi sentido com intensidade III na Povoação (São Miguel)


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Dez 2019 às 10:41)

Bem ... agora que parece termos uma aparente acalmia na crise sísmica a Oeste do Faial eis que regressam os sismos sentidos em outro local já habitual no que a estas situações diz respeito ... 

Penso que no Séc. XXI são os dois spots mais quentes no arquipélago no que diz respeito a sismos sentidos

W do Faial e SSW da Povoação/Lagoa do Fogo/Congro


Curiosamente o Banco D. João de Castro que no fim do século passado teve algumas crises significativas tem estado bastante calmo nestes quase primeiro terço de século.


----------



## lserpa (2 Dez 2019 às 11:05)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Bem ... agora que parece termos uma aparente acalmia na crise sísmica a Oeste do Faial eis que regressam os sismos sentidos em outro local já habitual no que a estas situações diz respeito ...
> 
> Penso que no Séc. XXI são os dois spots mais quentes no arquipélago no que diz respeito a sismos sentidos
> 
> ...



E houve também uma (erupção não confirmada (1997)) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Açor (2 Dez 2019 às 12:10)

Há tempos também ouvi qualquer coisa relacionada com o nascimento de uma "nova ilha" entre Terceira e São Miguel, e que num futuro também eventualmente acabaria por unir estas 2 ilhas numa só ilha de enormes proporções.
Não sei até que ponto esta tese é válida, mas o facto é que o vulcanismo de algumas ilhas ainda está em contínua mudança.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Dez 2019 às 12:33)

lserpa disse:


> E houve também uma (erupção não confirmada (1997))
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Lembro-me bem desta crise em concreto ... Foi a nível de sismos a experiência mais assustadora que tive desde a minha existência. 

Era a altura das festas municipais maiores da ilha, as conhecidas Sanjoaninas e lembro-me de às 13 horas sentir um sismo de grau V que estremeceu a casa toda e fez um barulho ensurdecedor vindo das entranhas da terra ... Deu para entender o que é sentir um sismo e nem quero imaginar o que será sentir um de grandes dimensões ... 

Nesse mesmo verão fomos como habitual passar as férias na nossa terra natal, a ilha do Faial ... e passou um camião na rua e julguei que era outro sismo ... 

Mal poderíamos imaginar o que se iria passar no ano a seguir em 1998 ... Geralmente estava na ilha de férias por essa altura mas nesse ano fiquei na Terceira com o meu pai o que não era habitual mas fez-me escapar de sentir o grande sismo de 98 na ilha azul ... 

Ainda fui no fim de Agosto dois dias ao Faial e demos a volta à ilha ... 

Foi dantesco passar pelos Espalhafatos e ver toda aquela destruição ... 

Foi um fim de século muito animado no que a estes eventos diz respeito ... a seguir houve a erupção submarina na Serreta onde lembro-me de ir ver o vulcão com os binóculos ... mas foi uma erupção pacífica e sem qualquer tipo de problema para as populações ... Que todas possam continuar a ser assim ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2019 às 12:59)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Lembro-me bem desta crise em concreto ... Foi a nível de sismos a experiência mais assustadora que tive desde a minha existência.
> 
> Era a altura das festas municipais maiores da ilha, as conhecidas Sanjoaninas e lembro-me de às 13 horas sentir um sismo de grau V que estremeceu a casa toda e fez um barulho ensurdecedor vindo das entranhas da terra ... Deu para entender o que é sentir um sismo e nem quero imaginar o que será sentir um de grandes dimensões ...
> 
> ...


Não imagino o que terá sido o grande sismo de Janeiro de 1980. Quando visitei o Pico e a Terceira percebi por conversas com populares o trauma que muita gente ainda tem, pelos mortos e grande destruição que causou...


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Dez 2019 às 13:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não imagino o que terá sido o grande sismo de Janeiro de 1980. Quando visitei o Pico e a Terceira percebi por conversas com populares o trauma que muita gente ainda tem, pelos mortos e grande destruição que causou...



Sem dúvida esse foi o evento recente mais complicado e marcante aqui no arquipélago em termos de sismologia. 

Sei por vários relatos pois ainda não existia em 1980 que foi de facto um sismo de proporções gigantescas e infelizmente muito trágico nas ilhas do grupo central com muitos mortos ... 

Uma história curiosa que um amigo me contou fala sobre os pais dessa pessoa que estavam a celebrar anos de casamento nesse dia 1 de Janeiro e aproveitaram para dar um passeio pelo Monte Brasil ... Vulcão vizinho da cidade de Angra do Heroísmo. 

Na altura do evento estavam precisamente a olhar para a cidade ao pé da Ermida de Santo António num dos postais mais conhecidos de Angra. 

Curiosamente não sentiram nada mas começaram a notar uma enorme nuvem de poeira que emergia de toda a cidade ... 

Foram logo para baixo para perceber o que se tinha passado e ai tiveram a noção do que tinha acontecido ... 

É uma história incrível pois no Monte Brasil não se sentiu o grande sismo ... Especulo que poderá ser uma questão de placas diferenciadas ... mas é de facto algo que fiquei curioso em entender a razão ... 

Geograficamente apenas uma pequena porção de terra une a cidade ao Monte Brasil ... 

A razão certa para aquele casal não ter sentido as ondas sísmicas é algo que ainda não consigo explicar ...


----------



## Açor (2 Dez 2019 às 22:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não imagino o que terá sido o grande sismo de Janeiro de 1980. Quando visitei o Pico e a Terceira percebi por conversas com populares o trauma que muita gente ainda tem, pelos mortos e grande destruição que causou...



O sismo de 80 foi devastador para algumas ilhas, especialmente para a Terceira.
O mesmo sismo foi sentido nas ilhas da Graciosa, São Jorge e São Miguel. Era criança em 1980 mas lembro como se fosse ontem os espelhos e os lustres dos salões a dançar. Poucos minutos depois a rádio em Ponta Delgada informava que São Miguel sofreu um abalo e que tinha havido muita destruição generalizada na terceira e um pouco na Graciosa.
É o sismo destruidor mais recente que ainda está na memória de muitos açorianos , mas o de 1998 no Faial também não foi para brincadeira e chegou igualmente ao Pico e a São Jorge. Posteriormente houve a erupção da Serreta em pleno mar alto, mas também pelo que parece tanto apareceu como sumiu...
Anos depois a inicios dos anos 00 mais uma crise sismica se instalava no arquipélago, dessa vez na Ilha de São Miguel em que a ilha na altura chegou a ficar em alerta amarelo. Falou se em temperaturas mais altas e emissões de gases no Vulcão do Fogo. A estrada até à serra chegou a ficar interrompida. Mas felizmente não passou disso.
O que é certo é que mais cedo ou mais tarde teremos que levar novamente com a realidade de uma erupção , seja no mar seja em terra, sendo que nesta última hipótese o Dr. Forjaz diz que a probabilidade será maior em São Miguel por ser a ilha com maior número de vulcões potencialmente activos. Não sei até que ponto isto será credível uma vez que não podemos prever uma erupção. 
Resta saber se a crise do Faial será mesmo vulcânica... é uma zona crítica... nos últimos tempos tem estado adormecida mas parece que voltou a ficar irrequieta. E provavelmente haverá mais libertação de energia nos próximos tempos.
Já houve igualmente algumas explosões entre o canal Terceira São Miguel... uma delas foi famosa por ter originado  uma ilha ( Sabrina) que desde logo foi tomada pela marinha britânica onde chegaram mesmo hastear a sua bandeira. 
Anos mais tarde quando a vieram reivindicar, a mesma ilha tinha desaparecido sob as águas do oceano. 
Hoje neste mesmo lugar a meio das 2 ilhas açorianas existe um baixio em pleno mar alto que foi o que restou da mesma ilha.
O arquipélago está em constante evolução. 
Esperemos que neste momento não passe só disso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2019 às 22:31)

Açor disse:


> O sismo de 80 foi devastador para algumas ilhas, especialmente para a Terceira.
> O mesmo sismo foi sentido nas ilhas da Graciosa, São Jorge e São Miguel. Era criança em 1980 mas lembro como se fosse ontem os espelhos e os lustres dos salões a dançar. Poucos minutos depois a rádio em Ponta Delgada informava que São Miguel sofreu um abalo e que tinha havido muita destruição generalizada na terceira e um pouco na Graciosa.
> É o sismo destruidor mais recente que ainda está na memória de muitos açorianos , mas o de 1998 no Faial também não foi para brincadeira e chegou igualmente ao Pico e a São Jorge. Posteriormente houve a erupção da Serreta em pleno mar alto, mas também pelo que parece tanto apareceu como sumiu...
> Anos depois a inicios dos anos 00 mais uma crise sismica se instalava no arquipélago, dessa vez na Ilha de São Miguel em que a ilha na altura chegou a ficar em alerta amarelo. Falou se em temperaturas mais altas e emissões de gases no Vulcão do Fogo. A estrada até à serra chegou a ficar interrompida. Mas felizmente não passou disso.
> ...


É de facto uma história incrível esta luta/dança entre a natureza e o Povo Açoreano... entretanto a natureza retribui com a beleza que vai criando.


----------



## Açor (2 Dez 2019 às 22:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É de facto uma história incrível esta luta/dança entre a natureza e o Povo Açoreano... entretanto a natureza retribui com a beleza que vai criando.



Arrisco mesmo a dizer que as únicas ilhas açorianas em que estamos a "salvo" são as Flores e o Corvo. Não há registos de abalos ou erupções nas mesmas desde o povoamento. Aliás o vulcanismo naquelas 2 ilhas está extinto, havendo igualmente a teoria que as 2 ilhas estão a sofrer subsidência , ou seja, estão afundar, uma vez que já não há vulcanismo que as suporte.

São Miguel, São Jorge, Terceira, Pico e Faial foram as ilhas desde sempre as mais sacrificadas, havendo ilhas que registaram até mais que 4 erupções (São Miguel)

Desde o povoamento do arquipélago há notícia de várias erupções vulcânicas e abalos tectónicos mais fortes como foi o caso da Subversão de Vila Franca do Campo em 1522 onde pereceram mais de 4000 pessoas incluindo um dos Capitães Donatários da ilha. Por curiosidade esta foi a 2ª maior tragédia ocorrida em Portugal depois do terramoto de 1755 de Lisboa onde houve igualmente um tsunami após o abalo e os deslizamentos de terra dos montes que se desprenderam sobre a antiga capital da ilha. Mas são Miguel teve outras crises ao longo do tempo. recordo me por exemplo da erupção do Pico do Sapateiro que soterrou parcialmente de lava a então Vila da Ribeira Grande em 1563, mas também as crises de 1591,1852, 1932, 1935 e  1952.

Em São Jorge também o sismo de 1757, foi responsável  pela destruição total da parte oriental da ilha. Foi considerado a par com o sismo de Vila franca do Campo os sismos mais destruidores ocorridos no arquipélago.

Na Terceira os abalos  mais destruidores ocorreram no século XVII e o recentemente o  de 1980.

Na ilha de Santa Maria, apesar de ter o seu vulcanismo extinto não está livre de sofrer abalos pelas proximidades a São Miguel e às falhas tectónicas que a circundam. A Falha da Glória e a falha das Formigas por exemplo.
Aliás, sempre quando os abalos são mais fortes em São Miguel (e até Terceira) Santa Maria sofre igualmente com os abalos e com as ondas sísmicas.

Todas as ilhas açorianas à excepção das ilhas ocidentais são consideradas "potencialmente" activas a nível sísmico e vulcânico. Basta ver que 3 delas situam-se mesmo em cima do Rift que as "rasga" por completo  (Graciosa, Terceira e São Miguel). Isto sem  falar nos vulcões submarinos que as circundam.
É a realidade dos Açores. Estamos cercados por forças vivas que continuamente vão moldando as ilhas e o modo de vida dos açorianos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2019 às 23:06)

Açor disse:


> Arrisco mesmo a dizer que as únicas ilhas açorianas em que estamos a "salvo" são as Flores e o Corvo. Não há registos de abalos ou erupções nas mesmas desde o povoamento. Aliás o vulcanismo naquelas 2 ilhas está extinto, havendo igualmente a teoria que as 2 ilhas estão a sofrer subsidência , ou seja, estão afundar, uma vez que já não há vulcanismo que as suporte.
> 
> São Miguel, São Jorge, Terceira, Pico e Faial foram as ilhas desde sempre as mais sacrificadas, havendo ilhas que registaram até mais que 4 erupções (São Miguel)
> 
> ...


Que fabulosa descrição! Muito obrigado por enriqueceres desta forma o meu conhecimento!


----------



## GSM2046 (4 Dez 2019 às 11:14)

Sismos de hoje até À hora desta publicação (>1.0) no nosso "cantinho", com alguns enxames sismicos nas Canárias, Açores e sul de Espanha.


----------



## fablept (4 Dez 2019 às 15:04)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Uma história curiosa que um amigo me contou fala sobre os pais dessa pessoa que estavam a celebrar anos de casamento nesse dia 1 de Janeiro e aproveitaram para dar um passeio pelo Monte Brasil ... Vulcão vizinho da cidade de Angra do Heroísmo.
> 
> Na altura do evento estavam precisamente a olhar para a cidade ao pé da Ermida de Santo António num dos postais mais conhecidos de Angra.
> 
> ...



As ondas sísmicas são amplificadas ou diminuídas conforme o tipo de solo que atravessam (arenoso, rochoso, etc), já vi vários estudos em que demonstram que pode haver uma grande diferença na intensidade que as pessoas sentem um sismo em zonas próximas, tudo por causa do tipo de solo que se encontravam.

Solos arenosos amplificam as ondas sísmicas, solos rochosos diminuem.

Claro que sentir um sismo em casa tem uma intensidade maior do que sentir um sismo em campo aberto, juntando ao tipo de solo da zona que se encontravam no Monte Brasil, talvez o sismo tenha passado despercebido, se bem que devem ter sido poucos os casos de não se sentir o sismo de 80 na Terceira.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Dez 2019 às 15:50)

fablept disse:


> As ondas sísmicas são amplificadas ou diminuídas conforme o tipo de solo que atravessam (arenoso, rochoso, etc), já vi vários estudos em que demonstram que pode haver uma grande diferença na intensidade que as pessoas sentem um sismo em zonas próximas, tudo por causa do tipo de solo que se encontravam.
> 
> Solos arenosos amplificam as ondas sísmicas, solos rochosos diminuem.
> 
> Claro que sentir um sismo em casa tem uma intensidade maior do que sentir um sismo em campo aberto, juntando ao tipo de solo da zona que se encontravam no Monte Brasil, talvez o sismo tenha passado despercebido, se bem que devem ter sido poucos os casos de não se sentir o sismo de 80 na Terceira.




Pois é ... Deve ter sido essa uma das razões pois todo o Monte Brasil e aquela zona em específico é bastante rochosa pois é um vulcão ...

É o único testemunho que conheço do evento em que isto aconteceu ...

Por acaso estavam no Monte Brasil e o local específico encontra-se mais alto que a cidade de Angra ...

Fica aqui a imagem que o casal estava a ver na altura do evento onde começaram a ver a poeira vinda da cidade ...

Como se pode verificar estavam numa zona lateral e não frontal para as ondas sísmicas ... Não sei se isso poderá ter tido alguma influência ... A verdade é que o filho do casal o que conta é que se não fosse a poeira das casas de Angra teria passado despercebido o evento de 1980 para estas duas pessoas ...







Especulando mas com base na ideia que o @fablept referiu de acordo com vários estudos outra hipótese possível e plausível para não se ter sentido naquele local em concreto pode ser explicável através desta imagem ...






O epicentro e as respectivas ondas sismicas vieram de Oeste para Leste ... Assim grande parte das ondas sísmicas terão embatido contra o enorme monte rochoso do lado oeste ...

Ora a Ermida que falamos situa-se precisamente do lado leste do mesmo monte próximo do ponto 2 da imagem e com a tal vista privilegiada para a cidade ...

O que pode ter acontecido é que a maioria das ondas sísmicas foram absorvidas pela rocha do outro lado sendo aquele local específico o que menos sentiu o abalo ...

Há relatos que também para os lados da Fonte do Bastardo o sismo foi menos sentido mas nas freguesias vizinhas como São Sebastião já foi devastador ...

Talvez pelas mesmas razões ... condições do solo e especificidades da zona em concreto ...

Algo interessante de analisar esta situação


----------



## GSM2046 (5 Dez 2019 às 10:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 19:55)

* 
Magnitude    3.5
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2019-12-05 11:27:22.1 UTC
Location    35.13 N ; 3.61 W
Depth    15 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    VI Effects: Slightly Damaging 
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=810068


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Dez 2019 às 00:33)

Acho que esse evento é mais em Marrocos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2019 às 11:19)

Wisemaps disse:


> Acho que esse evento é mais em Marrocos...


Sim mas é na área mais complicada...


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Dez 2019 às 12:43)

Complicada?? Só se for no Arco de Gibraltar..


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2019 às 13:30)

Wisemaps disse:


> Complicada?? Só se for no Arco de Gibraltar..


Toda essa falha e falhas associadas são complicadas, sabes bem disso...


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Dez 2019 às 15:16)

A actividade sísmica na Península Ibérica, Madeira e Canárias desde 15 Novembro preocupa-me mais do que Marrocos...






Aqui vê-se melhor


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Dez 2019 às 18:10)

Mais um sentido a Oeste do Faial.

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 10:03 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 6 de  dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 34 km a W de Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Capelo, Praia do Norte, Castelo Branco, Feteira, Angústias e Matriz (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2019 às 01:14)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Mais um sentido a Oeste do Faial.
> 
> Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 10:03 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 6 de  dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 34 km a W de Capelo, ilha do Faial.
> ...


Ainda assim, parece que a crise sísmica a Oeste do Faial acalmou.

Já no triângulo Continente/Madeira/Marrocos, a coisa tem andado bem mexida. A quantidade de pequenos sismos ocorridos no continente e em redor do mesmo continua constante. Sei que é comum, mas a atividade parece estar mais elevada que o habitual...
A falha de Messejana (penso que se chama assim), que passa no Sudeste do Alto Alentejo e no Baixo Alentejo, deu sinais de vida há 2 dias com um sismo perto de Campo Maior e outro na zona de Aljustrel.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2019 às 03:11)

Wisemaps disse:


> A actividade sísmica na Península Ibérica, Madeira e Canárias desde 15 Novembro preocupa-me mais do que Marrocos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mas não ocorrem sismos todos os dias? Qual é o problema?


----------



## GSM2046 (7 Dez 2019 às 12:28)

Meramente informativo.
E depois? Não há nuvens e sistemas depressionários todos os dias? Qual é o teu problema?


----------



## GSM2046 (7 Dez 2019 às 12:34)

Meramente informativo.
E depois? Não há nuvens e sistemas depressionários todos os dias? Qual é o teu problema?


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Dez 2019 às 20:47)

Depois de alguma acalmia a verdade é que o dia de hoje tem sido pródigo em sismos sentidos nos dois hotspots do arquipélago dos Açores mais activos ultimamente ...

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 06:06 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 7 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a WSW de Faial da Terra, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia da Ribeira Quente (concelho de Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 06:46 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 7 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 29 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Capelo, Castelo Branco e Praia do Norte (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Faial

III na freguesia de Feteira (concelho da Horta);

Pico

III na freguesia de São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 17:18 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 7 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 29 km a WNW do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Capelo, Castelo Branco e Praia do Norte (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III na freguesia de São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico, ilha do Pico).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2019 às 21:42)

Wisemaps disse:


> Meramente informativo.
> E depois? Não há nuvens e sistemas depressionários todos os dias? Qual é o teu problema?


Foi uma ironia, não percebeste?


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2019 às 21:53)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Foi uma ironia, não percebeste?


Anda tudo muito nervoso...


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Dez 2019 às 14:44)

Mais um esta madrugada.

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 02:15 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 9 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias do Capelo e de Feteira (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Dez 2019 às 19:18)

Só um??





Os nossos antípodas estão animados





e, consequentemente, por cá também


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Dez 2019 às 19:21)

Wisemaps disse:


> Só um??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Só um sentido pelas populações próximas ao hotspot ... Os eventos não sentidos continuam a ser abundantes e a acontecer permanentemente mas no dia de hoje até agora só tivemos relatos de um sismo sentido na ilha do Faial.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Dez 2019 às 04:10)

Mais um sentido agora à noitinha ... Os sismos sentidos continuam numa crise sísmica que já dura há mais de um mês ...

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 22:23 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 10 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 30 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Capelo, Castelo Branco e Feteira (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## JTavares (11 Dez 2019 às 15:50)

Poderá ser de origem vulcânica esses sismos?


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2019 às 16:33)

JTavares disse:


> Poderá ser de origem vulcânica esses sismos?


Em princípio segundo o que dizem as autoridades é tectónico, mas poder pode...


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Dez 2019 às 17:36)

JTavares disse:


> Poderá ser de origem vulcânica esses sismos?



O hotspot deste sismo fica 30 km a oeste da última erupção vulcânica tradicional no nosso arquipélago ( depois houve a Serreta mas todo esse evento foi tão bizarro que até deu nome a um novo tipo de designação de vulcões ... ). 

Não temos dados para saber a origem destes sismos mas a verdade é que pela ordem natural das coisas ali será um dos spots onde haverá actividade vulcânica ... Temos também a nível de mar a zona entre São Miguel e a Terceira e ainda toda a zona adjacente ao Vulcão do Fogo que tem nos últimos tempos estado sempre activos no que à sismologia diz respeito ... 

Em termos de espaço temporal a verdade é que os sismos já duram há bastante tempo e sempre com uma regularidade no que diz respeito à magnitude assinalável ... 

Sempre ouvi dizer que nos eventos tectónicos existem grandes libertações de energia devido ao reajustamento das placas e depois algumas réplicas de menor intensidade e assim é normalmente os ciclos tectónicos ... 

Aqui há uma regularidade nos sismos sentidos geralmente na ordem da magnitude III/IV na escala de Richter e uma regularidade incrível no que aos eventos diz respeito ... 

Não quer dizer que possa haver uma erupção a se formar ali mas que é uma crise diferente das que temos assistido lá isso é ... 

Aguardemos por informações ... Era importante sabermos mais acerca disto ... 

Assim resta-nos especular de acordo com a ideia de vulcanólogos e da história recente das nossas crises sísmicas ...


----------



## JTavares (11 Dez 2019 às 21:33)

Só perguntei por causa do q aconteceu com aquele vulcão. Se não está nada a marinar naquela zona.


----------



## lserpa (11 Dez 2019 às 22:08)

Um tremor vulcânico caracteriza-se pelo seu prolongamento no tempo, ou seja, um tremor armónico, em que os fluidos (gases/magma), são forçados a progredir através da crusta/crosta terrestre/ edifícios vulcânicos. Os tremores são provocados pelo avançar e recuar dos produtos vulcânicos. 

Tremores tectónicos, caracterizam-se por libertação de energia de forma instantânea e com uma duração consideravelmente reduzida em relação ao tremor vulcânico.  

A assinatura sísmica dos tremores que até agora se têm registado a Oeste do Faial, são todos eles de assinatura tectonica. 
Não houve em momento algum sismos de baixa frequência registados nos sismógrafos de acesso público. 
Embora que, o local mais propício a registar esses eventos com maior precisão, seja o sismógrafo do Capelo.




Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Dez 2019 às 02:47)

lserpa disse:


> Um tremor vulcânico caracteriza-se pelo seu prolongamento no tempo, ou seja, um tremor armónico, em que os fluidos (gases/magma), são forçados a progredir através da crusta/crosta terrestre/ edifícios vulcânicos. Os tremores são provocados pelo avançar e recuar dos produtos vulcânicos.
> 
> Tremores tectónicos, caracterizam-se por libertação de energia de forma instantânea e com uma duração consideravelmente reduzida em relação ao tremor vulcânico.
> 
> ...




Obrigado pelo importante esclarecimento @lserpa 

Mas tem sido de facto uma crise tectónica bastante longa … Penso que não me lembro de tantos sismos sentidos num espaço temporal tão longo sempre no mesmo sítio … 

Interessante evento que temos acompanhado …


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Dez 2019 às 16:01)

Mais um sentido hoje ... 


Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial 


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 13:17 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 12 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,8 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 31 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) no Capelo (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:


III/IV nas freguesias de Praia do Norte, Feteira e Castelo Branco (concelho da Horta);
III nas freguesias de Salão, Ribeirinha, Praia do Almoxarife, Conceição e Matriz (concelho da Horta).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação,.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2019 às 17:10)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Mais um sentido hoje ...
> 
> 
> Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
> ...



Não vos gabo a sorte! 

Esperemos que os sismos não passem além do registo "benigno" actual.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Dez 2019 às 03:17)

Bem ... a animação não pára pelos lados do Faial ... 

Está a ser um fim de década bem animado por ali ... Mais dois sismos com magnitude superior a III na escala de Richter sentidos agora à noitinha ...

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 20:02 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 12 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,8 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) no Capelo, Praia do Norte e Feteira (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III em Flamengos e Matriz (concelho da Horta).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR



Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:21 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 12 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Capelo e Castelo Branco (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III em Praia do Norte, Feteira, Cedros, Flamengos, Conceição, Matriz e Angústias (concelho da Horta).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2019 às 07:52)

Este fez-me acordar agora! O Mais forte até agora.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2019 às 08:38)

**Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 13-12-2019
06:47**

 Informação Sismológica Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos
Açores 13-12-2019 06:47.

 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 13-12-2019 pelas 06:47 (hora local) foi registado
nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo
de magnitude 4.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 35
km a Oeste do Capelo (Faial).Este sismo, de acordo com a informação
disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais
e foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (escala de Mercalli
modificada) na freguesia do Capelo.Se a situação o justificar
serão emitidos novos comunicados.A localização do epicentro de um
sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo que depende do
conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de propagação das
ondas sísmicas. Agências diferentes podem produzir resultados
ligeiramente diferentes. Do mesmo modo, as determinações
preliminares são habitualmente corrigidas posteriormente, pela
integração de mais informação. Em todos os casos acompanhe sempre
as indicações dos serviços de proteção civil. Toda e qualquer
utilização do conteúdo deste comunicado deverá sempre fazer
referência à fonte. Sex, 13 Dez 2019 07:55:18

Ver localização no mapa

<http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/map.html?output=classic&q=38.603+-29.175(Magnitude%20ML4.6%20|%20A%20CERCA%20DE%2035%20KM%20A%20OESTE%20DO%20CAPELO%20%20|%202019%2F12%2F13%20%2007:47:07%20UTC|%20Instituto%20Portugues%20do%20Mar%20e%20da%20Atmosfera,%20I.P.&ll=38.603,-29.175&spn=2,2&f=d&t=h&hl=e>


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Dez 2019 às 12:07)

O maior sismo em termos de magnitude desde o início da crise ... 

Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial, Pico e São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 06:47 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 13 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 4,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 25 km a WNW do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias do Capelo e de Castelo Branco. O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Faial

IV nas freguesias de Praia do Norte, Cedros, Salão, Feteira, Flamengos, Angústias, Matriz, Conceição, Praia do Almoxarife e Pedro Miguel (concelho da Horta);
III na freguesia da Ribeirinha (concelho da Horta);
Pico

III nas freguesias de Madalena, Criação Velha, Candelária, São Mateus e São Caetano (concelho de Madalena);
III nas freguesias de Santa Luzia, Santo António e São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico);
III na freguesia de São João (concelho de Lajes do Pico);
São Jorge

III nas freguesias de Rosais e Velas (concelho de Velas).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2019 às 12:13)

Apesar da parte sentida do sismo no local onde me encontro não ter ultrapassado talvez os 8 segundos, o mesmo não se pode dizer do sismo em si. Este durou um bocado ainda. 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## cool (13 Dez 2019 às 14:05)

*Vulcanólogo diz que uma nova ilha poderá surgir nos Açores

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/vulcanologo-diz-que-uma-nova-ilha-podera-surgir-nos-acores

*


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2019 às 14:34)

cool disse:


> *Vulcanólogo diz que uma nova ilha poderá surgir nos Açores
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/vulcanologo-diz-que-uma-nova-ilha-podera-surgir-nos-acores
> 
> *



Duas conclusões dessa notícia e do destaque "*O vulcanólogo Victor Hugo Forjaz disse hoje que uma nova ilha poderá surgir nos Açores entre as ilhas do Faial e São Jorge, na sequência de “movimentos ascendentes” que se têm vindo a registar no mar.*":
- 1ª, nem nenhuma parte da entrevista o vulcanólogo diz que a ilha irá surgir entre o Faial e São Jorge, só menciona que fica "bastante afastada, cerca de 25 a 30 quilómetros" (do Faial). Casualmente no final do artigo, diz-se que "_A Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores tem vindo a registar desde novembro centenas de sismos, alguns dos quais sentidos pela população, numa zona localizada aproximadamente entre os 25 e os 30 quilómetros a oeste da freguesia de Capelo, na ilha do Faial._"
- 2ª, quando se escrevem notícias e nem sequer se faz o esforço em compreender onde ficam os pontos cardeais ou passamos para a fase da "invenção de sensação" para a notícia do ano, só podem sair asneiras...
Bem diferente a notícia no Observador, sem sensacionalismos nem erros geográficos.


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2019 às 14:41)

cool disse:


> *Vulcanólogo diz que uma nova ilha poderá surgir nos Açores
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/vulcanologo-diz-que-uma-nova-ilha-podera-surgir-nos-acores
> 
> *



Não seria a primeira vez! Provavelmente já ouviram falhar da Ilha Sabrina que durou uns meses ao Largo de São Miguel.


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2019 às 14:45)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Duas conclusões dessa notícia e do destaque "*O vulcanólogo Victor Hugo Forjaz disse hoje que uma nova ilha poderá surgir nos Açores entre as ilhas do Faial e São Jorge, na sequência de “movimentos ascendentes” que se têm vindo a registar no mar.*":
> - 1ª, nem nenhuma parte da entrevista o vulcanólogo diz que a ilha irá surgir entre o Faial e São Jorge, só menciona que fica "bastante afastada, cerca de 25 a 30 quilómetros" (do Faial). Casualmente no final do artigo, diz-se que "_A Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores tem vindo a registar desde novembro centenas de sismos, alguns dos quais sentidos pela população, numa zona localizada aproximadamente entre os 25 e os 30 quilómetros a oeste da freguesia de Capelo, na ilha do Faial._"
> - 2ª, quando se escrevem notícias e nem sequer se faz o esforço em compreender onde ficam os pontos cardeais ou passamos para a fase da "invenção de sensação" para a notícia do ano, só podem sair asneiras...
> Bem diferente a notícia no Observador, sem sensacionalismos nem erros geográficos.



Oh! Esse autêntico disparate tinha-me passado totalmente ao lado! 
Bem que a minha Conhada ontem tinha-me falado de algo do género, mas, disse-lhe que provavelmente seria na área onde estava a ocorrer  o swarm a Oeste do Faial, visto que é uma área geologicamente ativa e a sua própria morfologia indica uma história vulcânica bem ativa. Afinal já sei onde ela tirou essa história... mas se realmente brotar uma ilha de lá, certamente será daqui a um par ou dois de centenas de anos... julgo eu! Aquilo fica a 1500m/2000m de profundidade.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2019 às 15:03)

lserpa disse:


> Oh! Esse autêntico disparate tinha-me passado totalmente ao lado!
> Bem que a minha Conhada ontem tinha-me falado de algo do género, mas, disse-lhe que provavelmente seria na área onde estava a ocorrer  o swarm a Oeste do Faial, visto que é uma área geologicamente ativa e a sua própria morfologia indica uma história vulcânica bem ativa. Afinal já sei onde ela tirou essa história... mas se realmente brotar uma ilha de lá, certamente será daqui a um par ou dois de centenas de anos... julgo eu! Aquilo fica a 1500m/2000m de profundidade.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



@lserpa, não acho que o surgimento de uma nova ilha seja um disparate; disparate é afirmar que pode surgir entre o Faial e S. Jorge, quando a crise sísmica é a Oeste do Faial... O escrever por escrever era a vocação dos jornalistas dos pasquins, mas actualmente vejo que começa a ser uma vocação generalizada.
Quando à questão central, que é a crise sísmica que já dura há uns meses e apesar de todos os indícios indiciarem sismos tectónicos (não vulcânicos), como já foi afirmado por vários participantes do fórum e com mais conhecimentos do que eu, há algo que me intriga nesta situação: os sismos estão a ocorrem no Banco Condor ou nas suas proximidades; não haverá a possibilidade de um evento misto, que envolva movimento tectónico com erupção vulcânica de um vulcão submarino??


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2019 às 15:38)

MSantos disse:


> Não seria a primeira vez! Provavelmente já ouviram falhar da Ilha Sabrina que durou uns meses ao Largo de São Miguel.



Sim, a famosa ilha reclamada pelos ingleses... 
o Facto é que no canal São Jorge/Pico, não é lá muito geologicamente ativo relativamente às redondezas. Prova disso é a profundidade do mesmo. 
No Canal Faial/Pico, há 15mil anos foi bastante ativo, quando me refiro a disparate, é precisamente ao ser entre o Faial e São Jorge. 

A nova ilha irá eventualmente aparecer naquele local epicentral, mas já não será para a minha geração e provavelmente também não será para a próxima. 
A formação de um vulcão poligenético a esta profundidade e, com uma atividade vulcânica frequente, levaria muito mais de 100 anos a surgir à superfície. 
O Dr. Vitor Hugo, em outra entrevista ao OA, refere exatamente isso. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Dez 2019 às 15:52)

Entretanto mais um sentido à hora de almoço apesar da sua magnitude inferior ... Nota para estes últimos sismos estarem a ser um pouco mais próximos de terra o que pode fazer alguma diferença entre as populações das ilhas vizinhas ao hotspot sentirem os mesmos ou não ...

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 12:17 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 13 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 29 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.
De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Feteira (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes


CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Açor (13 Dez 2019 às 16:40)

Mas alguém no seu perfeito juízo ainda dúvida que não há mais nada para além da natureza tectónica do evento?
Amigos, nós estamos nos Açores, e aqui sempre que a terra treme nem sempre é de natureza tectónica, embora não queiram referir para não alertar as populações.
A sorte é que é no mar, não estando a ilha claramente fora do alcance das ondas sísmicas, daí alguns abalos serem mais sentidos do que outros.
Há anos também houve um evento em SãoMiguel  assim parecido com o do Faial. Com a agravante que foi em terra, logo foi mais sentido pelas populações locais.
O bom é que desapareceu sem ter ocorrido o pior... O que por vezes pode ser ainda mais grave por haver mais energia acumulada.
Acredito que esta crise (como açoriano e por experiência própria) não fique por aqui.
Só desejo aos irmãos faialenses que não ocorra aquilo que estou a pensar...!


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2019 às 17:48)

Açor disse:


> Mas alguém no seu perfeito juízo ainda dúvida que não há mais nada para além da natureza tectónica do evento?
> Amigos, nós estamos nos Açores, e aqui sempre que a terra treme nem sempre é de natureza tectónica, embora não queiram referir para não alertar as populações.
> A sorte é que é no mar, não estando a ilha claramente fora do alcance das ondas sísmicas, daí alguns abalos serem mais sentidos do que outros.
> Há anos também houve um evento em SãoMiguel  assim parecido com o do Faial. Com a agravante que foi em terra, logo foi mais sentido pelas populações locais.
> ...



Esse swarm do fogo/congro foi considerado mais tarde uma erupção falhada se não estou em erro. Digamos que foi um Close call 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Açor (13 Dez 2019 às 19:14)

lserpa disse:


> Esse swarm do fogo/congro foi considerado mais tarde uma erupção falhada se não estou em erro. Digamos que foi um Close call
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk




Ou não!
Independentemente disso os abalos foram bastante sentidos na ilha  chegando ao ponto de algumas estradas até ao vulcão estarem encerradas por precaução.
O vulcanismo em São Miguel está bem vivo, e respira saúde, tal como o exemplo do Faial.
É só questão de tempo até ao próximo evento vulcânico, tanto em São Miguel como no Faial, e este último em particular, deixa me muitas dúvidas acerca da sua real natureza tectónica.
Só o tempo dirá se será igualmente um Close ou um Open call...mantenham se alertas!


----------



## fablept (13 Dez 2019 às 22:31)

A crise do Fogo/Congro, teve uma libertação de energia (número/magnitude dos sismos) não muito diferente da que está a ocorrer a Oeste do Faial, em 5 meses, acho que ocorreram cerca de 15000 sismos.  Mas a sua origem é complexa, há quem diga que foi um corpo magmático que subiu até 2km de profundidade na zona de Congro, há quem diga que foi uma componente tectônica que mexeu com o vulcão do Fogo (de uma forma ou outra, o vulcão do Fogo, apresentou deformação durante esse período, daí falar se de erupções falhadas), mas durante o período da crise sísmica os registos sísmicos apontavam para uma crise meramente tectônica, sinais sísmicos associados a movimentos magmáticos, apenas vieram mais tarde, principalmente em 2011 e à 2/3 anos atrás, cujos epicentros ainda são desconhecidos publicamente.

Olhando para esta crise e como o director do CIVISA falou hoje na RTPA, com os dados que tem, de estações sísmicas a 30 ou mais kms, os registos sísmicos são tectônicos, não há GPS, INSAR, etc no mar, logo se os únicos  dados que tem, são sismos com assinatura tectônica, não podem dizer mais nada.
Agora se esta actividade tectônica evolui para algo mais, ninguém sabe, mas também não cabe ao CIVISA especular sobre isso.

É aguardar para ver.

Na reportagem que abriu hoje o telejornal da RTPA, mostrou alguns gráficos da crise, já ocorreu mais de 5000 sismos na zona, e os acumulados diários tem sido praticamente constantes, à excepção de alguns dias com mais actividade.
O diretor referiu também que estragos com origem num sismo naquela zona, só mesmo com magnitudes superiores a 5.9.

Link para o telejornal
https://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e444934/telejornal-acores


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Dez 2019 às 18:23)

Entretanto mais um sentido no dia de hoje. 

Referir a discussão excelente dos foristas por aqui ... 

Muito interessante e pertinente este assunto que julgo ser fundamental todos podermos conhecer mais ... 

O desconhecimento, esse sim leva ao pânico desnecessário e aos impulsos emotivos ... Tudo o que não se deve ter nestas situações ... 


Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial 

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 08:21 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 14 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Capelo e de Praia do Norte (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias de Cedros, Castelo Branco, Feteira e Flamengos (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes


IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## clone (14 Dez 2019 às 21:16)




----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Dez 2019 às 23:06)

CIVISA já colocou comunicado sobre mais este sismo sentido ... Não pára mesmo ...

Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 20:13 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 14 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 33 km a W de Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias do Capelo, Castelo Branco e Feteira (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Faial


III/IV nas freguesias de Praia do Norte, Flamengos, Angústias, Matriz, Conceição e Pedro Miguel (concelho de Horta);

Pico


III nas freguesias de Criação Velha e São Mateus (concelho de Madalena);

III nas freguesias de Santo António e São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Dez 2019 às 17:54)

Mais um fraquinho mas sentido no oeste do Faial agora à hora de almoço ...

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 13:08 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 15 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 28 km a W de Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia do Capelo (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2019 às 10:27)

Mais um, já com certa intensidade:


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2019 às 10:33)

Snifa disse:


> Mais um, já com certa intensidade.



Penso que este é o mais forte deste que a crise começou.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2019 às 10:45)

MSantos disse:


> Penso que este é o mais forte deste que a crise começou.


Sim é o mais forte até agora...


----------



## VimDePantufas (18 Dez 2019 às 12:25)

Estes sismos parecem ser à superficie, atenção !!!


----------



## lserpa (18 Dez 2019 às 12:40)

Este foi certamente um dos sismos que me fez trazer à memória a crise de 98... este quase que digo que terá sido no limiar do “não pânico”.
Já não sentia um sismo com esta energia à alguns anos. 
Os candeeiros cá de casa balouçaram desta vez. 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (18 Dez 2019 às 12:46)

lserpa disse:


> Este foi certamente um dos sismos que me fez trazer à memória a crise de 98... este quase que digo que terá sido no limiar do “não pânico”.
> Já não sentia um sismo com esta energia à alguns anos.
> Os candeeiros cá de casa balouçaram desta vez.
> 
> ...



Já agora, não sei se me podes ajudar, mas sabes qual o motivo pelo qual não existe unanimidade na profundidade deste sismo nos vários sites internacionais? Obrigado


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Dez 2019 às 15:23)

Entretanto já saiu o comunicado oficial do CIVISA acerca de mais esta ocorrência ... É que para alem de ter sido mais forte foi mais próximo às ilhas ... 



Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial, Pico e São Jorge
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 08:51 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 18 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 4,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 29 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Capelo, Castelo Branco e Feteira (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Faial

IV nas freguesias de Praia do Norte, Cedros, Salão, Ribeirinha, Pedro Miguel, Praia do Almoxarife, Conceição, Matriz, Angústias e Flamengos (concelho de Horta);
Pico

III/IV nas freguesias de Madalena, Bandeiras, Criação Velha, Candelária, São Mateus, São Caetano (concelho de Madalena);

III/IV nas freguesias de Santa Luzia e São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico);

III nas freguesias de São João, Lajes do Pico e Ribeiras (concelho de Lajes do Pico);
S. Jorge

III nas freguesias de Rosais, Velas e Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas);

II na freguesia de Urzelina (concelho de Velas).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2019 às 18:14)

*Segundo sismo acima de magnitude 4,4 sentido hoje nos Açores*

*Um segundo sismo de magnitude superior a 4 na escala de Richter foi hoje sentido nos Açores, em torno da ilha do Faial, informou o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores.*




© Lusa


18/12/19 16:27 ‧ HÁ 1 HORA POR LUSA

Oevento em causa, de magnitude 4,4, foi registado às 13h40 locais (mais uma hora em Lisboa) e sentido nas ilhas do Faial, Pico e São Jorge, e sucede a um outro registado às 8h51 dos Açores, este de magnitude 4,7 e sentido no Faial e no Pico.


Numa nota enviada às redações, a entidade informa que, segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), o segundo sismo de maior magnitude foi registado com epicentro a cerca de 28 quilómetros a oeste do Capelo, na ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível, o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Capelo, Castelo Branco e Feteira (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial), com intensidade IV nas freguesias de Flamengos, Angústias (concelho da Horta) e com intensidade III na freguesia de São Roque do Pico (no concelho com o mesmo nome, na ilha do Pico) e na freguesia das Velas (no concelho com o mesmo nome, na ilha de São Jorge).

O CIVISA "continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação".

Desde 03 de novembro que a zona oeste do Faial tem vindo a registar um aumento da atividade sísmica.

Segundo o IPMA, os sismos são classificados segundo a sua magnitude como micro (menos de 2,0), muito pequeno (2,0-2,9), pequeno (3,0-3,9), ligeiro (4,0-4,9), moderado (5,0-5,9), forte (6,0-6,9), grande (7,0-7,9), importante (8,0-8,9), excecional (9,0-9,9) e extremo (superior a 10).

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores recomenda várias medidas de autoproteção tais como não utilizar elevadores e abandonar os edifícios sempre que se suspeite que não oferecem condições de segurança.
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...email&utm_source=gekko&utm_campaign=afternoon


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Dez 2019 às 20:48)

Bem ... hoje foi o dia mais exuberante desde que começou a crise ... Esperemos que não passe disso mesmo ... De uma exuberância inofensiva ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2019 às 22:37)

*Magnitude    4.4
Region    MADEIRA ISLANDS, PORTUGAL REGION* 
Date time    2019-12-18 17:39:28.7 UTC
Location    34.35 N ; 14.90 W
Depth    80 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=813129


----------



## lserpa (18 Dez 2019 às 23:47)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Já agora, não sei se me podes ajudar, mas sabes qual o motivo pelo qual não existe unanimidade na profundidade deste sismo nos vários sites internacionais? Obrigado



Olá, como em qualquer rede sísmica, o apuramento do Epicentro e hipocentro é calculado através de uma triangulação dos tempos de chegada das ondas sísmicas e quais foram os tipos de ondas que realmente foram registadas em determinado sismógrafo. Triangulações em redes mais distantes, terão valores/localização/profundidades diferentes. Redes diferentes dão-nos resultados diferentes.
O sismo em questão, foi triangulado automáticamente pela rede do IPMA e do CIVISA, (2 redes distintas) posteriormente é/terá sido revisto e atualizado por um profissional da área, esta é a norma. 
A última atualização do IPMA aponta para uma Magnitude de 4,1 e uma profundidade de 1km.
Na rede do CIVISA, a magnitude foi de 4,7, a profundidade não é revelada por esta rede. A rede sísmica, quer do IPMA e quer do CIVISA, são próximas do Epicentro o suficiente para afirmar com exatidão que os eventos são bem superficiais. O registo que coloquei aqui esta manhã é um bom exemplo disso mesmo. Mesmo assim, e visto que estamos no século XXI, porque não colocar sismógrafos Subaquáticos naquela área Epicentral... penso que o IPMA tem esses dispositivos. 
Penso que é mais ou menos isto, mas, a pessoa ideal para um melhor esclarecimento, certamente será o @fablept 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Dez 2019 às 00:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Magnitude    4.4
> Region    MADEIRA ISLANDS, PORTUGAL REGION*
> Date time    2019-12-18 17:39:28.7 UTC
> Location    34.35 N ; 14.90 W
> ...



A rede do IPMA diz que este sismo foi 2,9ML e a 10km de profundidade.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Dez 2019 às 02:30)

Opa ... este foi grande e desta vez em São Miguel ... Alguém da zona sentiu? 


Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel




O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 23:19 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 18 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 4,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 10 km a NE dos ilhéus das Formigas.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Povoação e Nossa Senhora dos Remédios (concelho de Povoação, ilha de São Miguel).

O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

III/IV nas freguesias do Faial da Terra e Ribeira Quente (concelho de Povoação);
III nas freguesias de Furnas e Água Retorta (concelho de Povoação);
III nas freguesias de Nordeste, São Pedro do Nordestinho, Santana, Achada, Achadinha e Salga (concelho do Nordeste);
III nas freguesias de Ponta Garça, São Miguel, São Pedro e Água d'Alto (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo);
III nas freguesias de São Brás e Porto Formoso (concelho de Ribeira Grande);
III nas freguesias de Ribeira Chã, Água de Pau, Cabouco e Rosário(concelho de Lagoa);
III nas freguesias de Livramento, Fajã de Baixo, São Pedro, São Sebastião e Capelas (concelho de Ponta Delgada);
II/III na freguesia de Ginetes (concelho de Ponta Delgada).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 14:51)

*Magnitude    3.5
Region    AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE*
Date time    2019-12-19 04:07:13.8 UTC
Location    36.97 N ; 13.73 W
Depth    32 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=813280


----------



## jorgepaulino (20 Dez 2019 às 20:58)

Sem luz e pequeno tremor de terra, só ruído!


----------



## jorgepaulino (20 Dez 2019 às 22:03)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Sem luz e pequeno tremor de terra, só ruído!


Portanto:


http://www.ign.es/web/ign/portal/ultimos-terremotos/-/ultimos-terremotos/getDetails?evid=es2019ywrqb


----------



## jorgepaulino (21 Dez 2019 às 01:56)

Sai outro ...
Parece que voltou a acordar a falha de Arraiolos.


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Dez 2019 às 03:05)

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 22:54 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 20 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 32 km a W de Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Castelo Branco (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III na freguesia de Praia do Norte (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Dez 2019 às 11:58)

E continua a saga … 


Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 01:41 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 21 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,9 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 31 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Capelo, Castelo Branco e Paia do Norte (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Faial

III/IV nas freguesias de Feteira, Salão, Flamengos, Angústias e Matriz (concelho de Horta);
III nas freguesias de Ribeirinha e Pedro Miguel (concelho de Horta);
Pico

III na freguesia de São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA 


Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial 


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 08:06 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 21 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 24 km a WNW do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias do Capelo, Castelo Branco e Praia do Norte (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias de Cedros, Salão, Pedro Miguel, Praia do Almoxarife, Matriz e Angústias (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Dez 2019 às 09:20)

Mais um sentido ... 


Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 01:06 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 22 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 29 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia do Capelo (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Faial

III nas freguesias de Cedros e Feteira (concelho de Horta);
Pico

II na freguesia de São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


----------



## lserpa (24 Dez 2019 às 01:10)

lserpa disse:


> Olá, como em qualquer rede sísmica, o apuramento do Epicentro e hipocentro é calculado através de uma triangulação dos tempos de chegada das ondas sísmicas e quais foram os tipos de ondas que realmente foram registadas em determinado sismógrafo. Triangulações em redes mais distantes, terão valores/localização/profundidades diferentes. Redes diferentes dão-nos resultados diferentes.
> O sismo em questão, foi triangulado automáticamente pela rede do IPMA e do CIVISA, (2 redes distintas) posteriormente é/terá sido revisto e atualizado por um profissional da área, esta é a norma.
> A última atualização do IPMA aponta para uma Magnitude de 4,1 e uma profundidade de 1km.
> Na rede do CIVISA, a magnitude foi de 4,7, a profundidade não é revelada por esta rede. A rede sísmica, quer do IPMA e quer do CIVISA, são próximas do Epicentro o suficiente para afirmar com exatidão que os eventos são bem superficiais. O registo que coloquei aqui esta manhã é um bom exemplo disso mesmo. Mesmo assim, e visto que estamos no século XXI, porque não colocar sismógrafos Subaquáticos naquela área Epicentral... penso que o IPMA tem esses dispositivos.
> ...



Onde falo de magnitude 4.1, na realidade deveria estar 4.8. Por erro coloquei sem me aperceber um valor errado. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## NycBT (24 Dez 2019 às 01:11)

Em relação aos sismos a oeste do Faial, alguém sabe se sismógrafos localizados a mais de 20km de distância podem com precisão distinguir tremores com origem vulcânica? 
Seria importante que as autoridades esclarecessem se a próximidade dos epicentros em relação ao sistema vulcânico do Banco de Condor não pode estar relacionada com possível actividade nesse vulcão.


----------



## fablept (24 Dez 2019 às 01:35)

lserpa disse:


> Olá, como em qualquer rede sísmica, o apuramento do Epicentro e hipocentro é calculado através de uma triangulação dos tempos de chegada das ondas sísmicas e quais foram os tipos de ondas que realmente foram registadas em determinado sismógrafo. Triangulações em redes mais distantes, terão valores/localização/profundidades diferentes. Redes diferentes dão-nos resultados diferentes.
> O sismo em questão, foi triangulado automáticamente pela rede do IPMA e do CIVISA, (2 redes distintas) posteriormente é/terá sido revisto e atualizado por um profissional da área, esta é a norma.
> A última atualização do IPMA aponta para uma Magnitude de 4,1 e uma profundidade de 1km.
> Na rede do CIVISA, a magnitude foi de 4,7, a profundidade não é revelada por esta rede. A rede sísmica, quer do IPMA e quer do CIVISA, são próximas do Epicentro o suficiente para afirmar com exatidão que os eventos são bem superficiais. O registo que coloquei aqui esta manhã é um bom exemplo disso mesmo. Mesmo assim, e visto que estamos no século XXI, porque não colocar sismógrafos Subaquáticos naquela área Epicentral... penso que o IPMA tem esses dispositivos.
> ...



Só faltou dizer que as duas maiores redes sísmicas em Portugal, não trocam dados entre si, se as duas se juntassem, o cálculo do epicentro/hipocentro seria muito mais rigoroso, mas pronto coisas  à português, que nunca percebi o porquê.

Não senti o sismo de São Miguel, mas as minhas gatas ouviram/sentiram, estavam deitadas e do nada fugiram.

Vamos a passos largos para 2 meses de crise sísmica, e por este caminho tornar se á a maior crise sísmica em Portugal deste século.
Que apesar de ter períodos de libertação de energia bem intensos, felizmente não ultrapassam magnitude 5.


----------



## fablept (24 Dez 2019 às 02:06)

NycBT disse:


> Em relação aos sismos a oeste do Faial, alguém sabe se sismógrafos localizados a mais de 20km de distância podem com precisão distinguir tremores com origem vulcânica?
> Seria importante que as autoridades esclarecessem se a próximidade dos epicentros em relação ao sistema vulcânico do Banco de Condor não pode estar relacionada com possível actividade nesse vulcão.



A 30km é possível verificar se são registos vulcânicos ou não. Mas com o contínuo mau tempo que tem havido nos Açores, que provoca ruído nos sismometros, será difícil extrair alguma coisa que pudesse indicar que são registos vulcânicos, pois estes geralmente são mais subtis do que magnitudes 3/4.

Dos tipos de sismos vulcânicos que podiam encontrar..

- Sismos tectonicos vulcânicos, geralmente de baixa magnitude, em que o magma ao mover se, quebra a rocha, são sismos geralmente de alta frequência (10/15 ou mais Hz), mas muito parecidos com os tectonicos.

-Sismos de baixa frequência, que costumam estar relacionados com movimento de magma, são de baixa frequência (2-4Hz), são diferentes dos tectônicos, por não terem diferenciação na onda P e S, são um amontoado de ondas sísmicas.

-Sismos de muito baixa frequência/tornillos, relacionados com a libertação de gases e movimento do magma, geralmente tem uma frequência dominante <1Hz

-Tremor vulcânico, o magma encontra se em movimento, tem uma frequência dominante de 5Hz.

Não tenho consultado a estação sísmica da ROSA, nas primeiras semanas, apenas vi sismos tectônicos, ou no máximo os tectônicos-vulcanicos, fez me lembrar quando andei a pesquisar na crise de 2005 por sismos vulcânicos, vi centenas de registos, e todos os registos eram fotocópias uns dos outros, apenas diferenciavam na amplitude (magnitude), nem um registo vulcânico encontrei.


----------



## NycBT (24 Dez 2019 às 16:41)

Ainda em relação à crise sísmica a oeste do Faial e ao comentário do Prof. Victor Hugo Forjaz

http://correiodosacores.pt/NewsDeta...D/18973/Crise-s237smica-a-Oeste-do-Faial-2019

A informação disponibilizada às populações tanto pelo IPMA como pelo CIVISA deixa muito a desejar. Não se percebe como instituições financiadas com dinheiros públicos não colaborem. Noutras regiões vulcânicas no mundo a informação acessível ao público é muito mais detalhada.


----------



## lserpa (24 Dez 2019 às 18:17)

Por falar em sismos a Oeste do Faial... mais um, desta vez 4,0ML 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Dez 2019 às 18:52)

NycBT disse:


> Ainda em relação à crise sísmica a oeste do Faial e ao comentário do Prof. Victor Hugo Forjaz
> 
> http://correiodosacores.pt/NewsDeta...D/18973/Crise-s237smica-a-Oeste-do-Faial-2019
> 
> A informação disponibilizada às populações tanto pelo IPMA como pelo CIVISA deixa muito a desejar. Não se percebe como instituições financiadas com dinheiros públicos não colaborem. Noutras regiões vulcânicas no mundo a informação acessível ao público é muito mais detalhada.



Excelente artigo que me revejo por completo.

Valha-nos o Doutor Forjaz com o brilhantismo e competência habituais.

Entretanto já saiu comunicado do CIVISA referente ao evento sismológico de hoje.

Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial, Pico e São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 16:44 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 24 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 4,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 28 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Capelo e Castelo Branco (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faia). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Faial

IV nas freguesias de Feteira e Praia do Norte (concelho de Horta);
III/IV nas freguesias de Cedros, Angústias, Matriz e Conceição (concelho de Horta);
III nas freguesias de Salão, Ribeirinha, Pedro Miguel e Praia do Almoxarife (concelho de Horta);
Pico

III na freguesia de Madalena (concelho de Madalena);
III na freguesia de São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico);

São Jorge

III na freguesia de Velas (concelho de Velas).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Dez 2019 às 18:06)

Entretanto foi registado um sismo de magnitude 4,9 a 110 km da ilha das Flores avançou a SIC Notícias. Local pouco habitual e a sorte foi não ter sido mais perto da ilha.

Mais um sentido no Faial.

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 15:48 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 25 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,8 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 33 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia do Capelo (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2019 às 18:51)

Os Açores com muitos sismos hoje...

*2019-12-25 13:57:59.0*_4hr 52min ago_ 39.35  N  29.83  W  15 3.7  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2019-12-25 13:46:41.0*_5hr 03min ago_ 39.38  N  29.85  W  15 3.1  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2019-12-25 13:00:18.0*_5hr 49min ago_ 39.12  N  29.86  W  10 4.7  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2019-12-25 12:32:01.0*_6hr 18min ago_ 39.40  N  29.80  W  15 3.7  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2019-12-25 11:50:44.0*_6hr 59min ago_ 39.37  N  29.83  W  15 3.8  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2019-12-25 11:19:42.0*_7hr 30min ago_ 39.37  N  29.77  W  15 3.4  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2019-12-25 09:13:31.0*_9hr 36min ago_ 39.30  N  29.83  W  15 3.5  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=34&typ=euro#2


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Dez 2019 às 14:24)

Entretanto mais um sismo sentido ontem à noite no Faial.

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 19:49 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 25 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 28 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Feteira, Flamengos, Angústias, Matriz e Praia do Almoxarife (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Dez 2019 às 15:59)

Mais um ... a crise continua e parece ser para durar ... 

Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico 


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 11:09 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 27 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 26 km a WNW do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Capelo e Castelo Branco (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Faial

III nas freguesias de Praia do Norte, Feteira, Matriz e Praia do Almoxarife (concelho de Horta);

Pico

III na freguesia de São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2019 às 11:46)

Só hoje já ouve uns poucos... este foi o maior...

*Magnitude 4.6
Region AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL*
Date time 2019-12-28 05:22:21.0 UTC
Location 39.35 N ; 29.87 W
Depth 10 km
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=815132


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Dez 2019 às 18:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Só hoje já ouve uns poucos... este foi o maior...
> 
> *Magnitude 4.6
> Region AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL*
> ...




Interessante como agora temos dois focos de sismicidade considerável nos mares dos Açores ...

O primeiro é o já conhecido hotspot a oeste da Ilha do Faial e agora na Crista Média Atlântica no canal entre o Grupo Ocidental e Central também temos animação com sismos que se fossem mais perto de terra seriam bem sentidos pelas populações ...

Está a ser um final de década bastante animado também em termos de Sismologia um pouco por todo o mundo e os Açores não são excepção mas não me recordo já há muito tempo de tantos sismos com magnitudes desta natureza por estas bandas e sobretudo não me recordo de tanta instabilidade num espaço temporal tão alargado ...

Aguardemos para ver o desenvolvimento destes episódios que felizmente não tem constituído perigo para nenhuma das ilhas açorianas ...

Entretanto em relação ao evento acima descrito das 05:22 na Crista Média Atlântica tanto o CIVISA como o IPMA reviram a magnitude para 4.0 na Escala de Richter.


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Dez 2019 às 14:19)

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 07:11 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 30 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 31 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia do Capelo (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Mammatus (30 Dez 2019 às 19:31)

No que toca a sismos isto tem andado muito calminho por aqui. O último grande evento que senti foi o ocorrido há precisamente 10 anos.
As atenções estão todas centradas na Ilha do Faial. A origem dos abalos é tectónica ou está relacionada com vulcanismo (Capelinhos)?


----------



## camrov8 (30 Dez 2019 às 19:48)

Mammatus disse:


> No que toca a sismos isto tem andado muito calminho por aqui. O último grande evento que senti foi o ocorrido há precisamente 10 anos.
> As atenções estão todas centradas na Ilha do Faial. A origem dos abalos é tectónica ou está relacionada com vulcanismo (Capelinhos)?


A verdade é que já ninguém sabe nada o Sr Victor Hugo Furjaz diz que se devia investigar com sismógrafos no local o problema é que esses mesmos estão guardados e parece que os responsaveis teem pouca vontade de la os ir pôr


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Jan 2020 às 03:19)

Acabei de sentir um sismo aqui na Terceira.

Estava a tentar dormir e senti um solavanco ... foi curto mas puxou bem e fez barulho ... alguém mais sentiu?

IPMA acabou de registar o sismo ... 4,5 na Fossa de Hirondelle no canal entre São Miguel e Terceira mas mais próximo da ilha micaelense ...



Pessoal de São Miguel sentiram o evento? @Açor @fablept?


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Jan 2020 às 04:14)

Já agora fica aqui o comunicado no dia 25 de Janeiro de um sismo no Faial e Pico ... O comunicado por alguma razão não ficou visível no local habitual mas fica a partilha ... Em relação ao evento de hoje ainda não temos mais informações mas tenho visto no face que muitas pessoas sentiram aqui na Terceira e também foi sentido na Ferraria em São Miguel ...

Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 17:44 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 25 de janeiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,9 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 26 km a WNW do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Capelo, Castelo Branco e Feteira (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Faial

III/IV nas freguesias de Praia do Norte, Angústias, Matriz, Conceição e Flamengos (concelho de Horta);
III nas freguesias de Cedros, Salão, Ribeirinha, Pedro Miguel e Praia do Almoxarife (concelho de Horta);

Pico

III na freguesia de São Mateus (concelho de Madalena);
III na freguesia de Santo António (concelho de São Roque do Pico);

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Jan 2020 às 04:30)

Desde o primeiro evento tem havido vários sismos mais pequenos na mesma zona ( Fossa de Hirondelle )

Entretanto já saiu o comunicado do CIVISA

Sismo sentido nas ilhas de Terceira e S. Miguel

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 02:16 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 27 de janeiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 4,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 37 km a SE do Banco D. João de Castro.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Feteira e Porto Judeu (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira), Fonte do Bastardo e Santa Cruz (concelho de Praia da Vitória, ilha Terceira) e Ginetes (concelho de Ponta Delgada, ilha de S. Miguel).

O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III/IV nas freguesias de S. Bento, Conceição, S. Pedro, Posto Santo, Santa Luzia e S. Mateus (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo) e Lajes, Vila Nova e Fontinhas (concelho de Praia da Vitória). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------

